# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2012



## Mário Barros (1 Set 2012 às 00:06)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2012 às 00:37)

Boa noite

Sigo com noite tropical,*20,8ºC*,ceu limpo,vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Set 2012 às 10:43)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *19,5ºC*. O vento, do quadrante Este, que começou a soprar cerca das 2:30, impediu uma descida mais acentuada.

De momento, 25,4ºC, com 22% de humidade.

20,5 km/h de ENE (68º), e 1020 hPa de pressão.

No céu, alguns Cirrus dispersos.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2012 às 12:43)

Bom dia.

Minima de _*19,8ºC*_
Neste momento ceu practicamente limpo,vento fraco, *26,7ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Set 2012 às 13:12)

Dia muito solarengo de Setembro, de momento com 30,7 ºC e vento fraco de ENE.

A humidade relativa está nuns impressionantes 27 % já por esta hora.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2012 às 14:01)

Sigo com *27,2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (1 Set 2012 às 16:07)

Ambiente agradável, com 32,2ºC, *17%* de humidade, e vento nulo. 

1018 hPa de pressão, e céu muito nublado por Cirrus Spissatus.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2012 às 16:32)

Tarde quente,finalmente uma  temperatura maxima em torno dos 30ºC, mais precisamente  *30,6ºC* 

Neste momento *29,2ºC*,vento fraco a moderado, algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Set 2012 às 18:40)

Máxima de *32,9ºC*.

De momento, 30,6ºC, com vento fraco a moderado de NE (45º).

18% de humidade, tendo atingido os *15%*, e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Set 2012 às 19:04)

Máxima de 33,5 ºC.

No entanto, só há minutos baixou dos 32 ºC.

Vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2012 às 20:39)

Temperatura maxima de *30,6ºC*.

Neste momento, *23,5ºC*.


----------



## fsl (1 Set 2012 às 21:38)

Nova-Oeiras, hoje atingiu34.4, e a HUM 14%

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 01-09-12  21:29)
Temperatura: 	25.8°C 
Humidade: 	25%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	4.3°C 
Vento: 	4.8 km/hr NNW
Pressão: 	1017.1 hPa
Precipitação Hoje: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 170.0mm
Wind chill: 	 25.2°C 
Indíce THW: 	 24.1°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 24.7°C 


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 20.3°C às   3:14 	 34.4°C às 17:47
Humidade: 	 14%  às  17:15 	 50%  às   3:04
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 1.1°C às   6:01 	 10.6°C às  14:31
Pressão: 	 1015.9hPa  às  19:09 	 1019.5hPa  às  10:27
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 33.8 km/hr  às  10:16
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 20.6°C às   3:02 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 32.2°C às  17:36


----------



## Geiras (2 Set 2012 às 00:54)

18.6ºc.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2012 às 00:56)

Início de Setembro marcado por madrugadas de alguns _ananases_. 

21,8ºC actuais, com 23% de humidade.

6,5 km/h de N (360º), e 1018 hPa.


----------



## meteo (2 Set 2012 às 01:05)

Boa Noite 


Ontem,Sábado,registei uma mínima interessante na zona Oeste,num vale perto da Lourinhã.
Uma mínima de 8,4 ºC 
Uma máxima de 37,7 ºC.
Grande amplitude térmica.
Na praia teve grande calor até às 14:00,hora que entrou a nortada moderada.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2012 às 03:36)

Boa noite

Sigo com uma noite  tropical,espectacular, *22,0ºC*,vento fraco, ceu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2012 às 03:46)

meteo disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> 
> Ontem,Sábado,registei uma mínima interessante na zona Oeste,num vale perto da Lourinhã.
> ...




Acredito, por exemplo  a minima da estacao do I.M de Colares(Sintra),rondou os 8ºC tambem.  Mais um local propicipio a inversões termicas.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Set 2012 às 03:55)

Sigo com 21,0ºC e a Moita segue com 19,2ºC.


----------



## c.bernardino (2 Set 2012 às 09:31)

Ontem atingi uns impressionantes 12% HR. O mais baixo em 1 ano e meio da estação.
A temp máxima foi de 34.4ºC

Vamos ver hoje.

Bom Domingo a todos.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2012 às 11:40)

Bom dia!

Mínima sensacional de *21,4ºC*, pelas 1:29, altura em que o vento rodou de N para NE-ENE, fazendo a temperatura subir para a casa dos 24ºC.

A humidade manteve-se baixíssima toda a madrugada, sendo o valor máximo até ao momento de 26%.


Por agora, 27,6ºC, humidade nos 23% e pressão a 1019 hPa.

20,5 km/h de ENE (68º), e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2012 às 11:49)

Bom dia pessoal.

Minima tropical de *20,5ºC*
Neste momento *26,1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2012 às 16:16)

A tarde segue quente, com *33,2ºC* e 18% de humidade.

5,8 km/h de ENE (68º), e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2012 às 19:16)

Boa tarde.

Temperatura maxima:* 29,2ºC*


Final de tarde quente, sigo com *27,2ºC* vento moderado, ceu limpo.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Set 2012 às 23:13)

Olá 

Máxima a rondar os *35ºC*. Agora está bastante abafado com 25,0ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2012 às 23:28)

Boa noite.

Sigo com uns incriveis *24,1ºC*,vento fraco, ceu limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Set 2012 às 23:42)

Ainda com 24,6 ºC e 38 % de humidade.

Vento nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Set 2012 às 23:43)

Extremos de hoje:

21,7 ºC / 33,4 ºC

0,0 mm


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2012 às 23:55)

Gilmet disse:


> Início de Setembro marcado por madrugadas de alguns _ananases_.



Reforço, com ênfase no facto de esta noite estar a ser ainda mais quente.

*25,6ºC* actuais, com 25% de humidade, e vento fraco de NNE-NE.

Máxima de *33,2ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2012 às 01:45)

Sigo com *22,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2012 às 12:02)

Boas

Minima tropical de *20,3ºC*.


Manha torrida,neste momento *28,3ºC*, algumas nuvens altas,vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (3 Set 2012 às 12:28)

Boa tarde.

Os últimos dias têm tido como tmax de 32/33ºC e tmin de 15/16ºC.

Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco, 27,8ºC e muito fumo dos incêndios que assolam toda a região centro do país.


----------



## miguel (3 Set 2012 às 12:56)

Boas

Por Setúbal o fim de semana foi com máximas os dois dias de 34ºC e humidade mínima nos dois dias 12%

As mínimas são tropicais a 3 dias seguidos!

Mínima de hoje 20,2ºC 

Temperatura atual 31,1ºC e humidade de apenas 14%


----------



## Gilmet (3 Set 2012 às 14:14)

Boa tarde.

Mínima estupenda de *23,0ºC*, que, a manter-se até ao final do dia, significaria uma das mais altas dos últimos anos.

De momento, 30,8ºC com humidade nos 18%.

O céu, que esteve muito nublado por núvens altas durante a manhã, dá agora lugar à esbranquiçada cor do fumo que o enche.

1017 hPa de pressão, e 8,6 km/h de S (180º).


----------



## F_R (3 Set 2012 às 14:18)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 19,1ºC

Agora 31,3ºC

Apenas 13% de humidade


----------



## miguel (3 Set 2012 às 14:19)

Setúbal 33,4ºC e 14%Hr vento quase nulo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Set 2012 às 15:18)

Dia quente por aqui. Vento praticamente nulo, céu com muitas nuvens «misturadas» com fumo de incêndios, 32.0ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Set 2012 às 18:52)

29.0ºC. Fumo por todos os lados, cinzas, e rajadas de vento forte é o cenário por aqui. Já para nem falar do intenso cheiro a queimado.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2012 às 20:03)

Boas.

Maxima de *28,5ºC*.


Neste momento *23,2ºC*,Ceu limpo,vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (3 Set 2012 às 22:58)

Máxima por Setúbal de 34,4ºC e vão 4 dias seguidos com máximas de 34ºC e 3 dias seguidos com humidade mínima de 12%

Agora estão 25,3ºC, 44%Hr, 1015,7hPae  vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2012 às 00:16)

Boa noite


Sigo ( por enquanto ) com uma noite tropical, *21,2ºC*,vento fraco, ceu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Set 2012 às 02:26)

Gilmet disse:


> Mínima estupenda de *23,0ºC*, que, a manter-se até ao final do dia, significaria uma das mais altas dos últimos anos.



De facto, não se manteve. Acabei por terminar o dia com mínima de *21,5ºC*.

De momento, 19,6ºC e vento fraco de NE (45º).

49% de humidade, e 1015 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Set 2012 às 03:24)

Tudo se manteve, incluindo a descida lenta da temperatura.

De momento com 22,4 ºC e 49 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## miguel (4 Set 2012 às 13:30)

Em Setúbal mais uma minima tropical e vão 4 seguidas!! mínima de 21,7ºC

A máxima até ao momento foi de 34,2ºC e vão 5 dias seguidos com 34ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Set 2012 às 14:49)

De momento com 35,2 ºC e 21 % de humidade.

Vento fraco de NNO.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Set 2012 às 16:02)

Gilmet disse:


> De momento, 19,6ºC e vento fraco de NE (45º).



O vento começou a soprar mais forte, e, em cerca de 20 minutos, já me encontrava na casa dos 24ºC.

A mínima acabou por ser de *19,5ºC*.

De momento, 29,8ºC, após os *31,8ºC* registados, que creio virem a ser a máxima do dia, uma vez que o vento já sopra moderado de NO (315º).

1014 hPa de pressão, e 24% de humidade.


----------



## Lousano (4 Set 2012 às 16:22)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue com céu castanho e ar irrespirável, vento fraco e 30,9ºC.

Tmax: 31.9ºC

Tmin: 15,8ºC


----------



## F_R (4 Set 2012 às 18:08)

Em  Abrantes 

Mínima 21,3ºC
Máxima 33,7ºC

Agora 33,6ºC e 18% de hr


----------



## F_R (5 Set 2012 às 19:57)

Mínima tropical 20,8ºC

Máxima 35,7ºC

Agora 32,1ºC
humidade relativa de 25%


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2012 às 20:03)

Boas

Mínima de 18,8ºC e máxima de 31,6ºC

Agora estão 25,3ºC, 42%Hr e vento fraco de SW finalmente ar marítimo a entrar


----------



## homem do mar (5 Set 2012 às 20:19)

Máxima de 38
Minima de 15


----------



## homem do mar (5 Set 2012 às 20:19)

Por agora 28


----------



## Lousano (5 Set 2012 às 20:23)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e finalmente com pouco cheiro a queimado.

De realce o fim de tarde bem quente, que ainda mantém uns 28,1ºC actuais.

Tmax: 33,8ºC

Tmax: 16,9ºC


----------



## DaniFR (5 Set 2012 às 21:08)

Boa noite.

Em Coimbra, mínima de 16,7 ºC e máxima de 33,9ºC. 
Agora sigo com 25,7ºC.


----------



## Lousano (6 Set 2012 às 00:01)

Por aqui ainda 21,3ºC, algo pouco habitual este Verão.


----------



## Lousano (6 Set 2012 às 10:20)

Bom dia.

O dia segue com céu limpo, vento fraco e está a aquecer bem.

Tmin: 18,3ºC

Tactual: 26,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Set 2012 às 12:11)

Ontem, mínima de *20,4ºC* e máxima de *30,9ºC*.

Hoje, mínima de *19,5ºC*, e actuais 26,8ºC.

Humidade nos 41% e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Sul.

1015 hPa de pressão, e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (6 Set 2012 às 13:23)

Viva

Mínima em Setúbal de 19,1ºC madrugada de nevoeiro humidade máxima de 94%

Agora já estão 30,7ºc e mais um dia acima dos 31ºC vão 7 dias seguidos


----------



## Lousano (6 Set 2012 às 13:51)

Bem mais quente hoje.

Tactual: 36,1ºC


----------



## F_R (6 Set 2012 às 13:55)

Mínima 19,6ºC

Agora 33,2ºC


----------



## F_R (6 Set 2012 às 15:44)

35,2ºC e 19% de humidade

temperatura aparente de 41,2ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Set 2012 às 18:33)

Mudança de tempo á vista. 

Vento moderado a forte, humidade em subida e temperatura em queda.


----------



## Lousano (6 Set 2012 às 22:09)

Tmax: 37,6ºC

Neste momento vento fraco/nulo e uns estáveis 24,2ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Set 2012 às 23:46)

Tmax: 37.2ºC
Tmin: 18ºC

Tactual: 22ºC


----------



## cm3pt (7 Set 2012 às 06:44)

Primeiro trovão do ano em Pombal (que me lembre).
Agora caem uns pingos bem grossos.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (7 Set 2012 às 09:08)

Já se avistam ao longe boas formações verticais na zona de Magoito.
Ela vem ai


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Set 2012 às 09:16)

Ricardo Martins;Ela vem ai :rain:[/QUOTE disse:
			
		

> O quê? Está a chover? Aí para o Oeste?
> No Marquês de Pombal está agradável. Nada de grande caloraça e uma levissima brisa. Logo regresso à Ericeira para o fim-de-semana. Será de levar sapato fechado?  Por favor respondam rápido!


----------



## supercell (7 Set 2012 às 09:55)

No radar é visível uma célula.


----------



## supercell (7 Set 2012 às 09:56)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2012*

Já troveja e chove em Pombal, e está a deslocar-se para norte, como é visivel nos radares...


----------



## Gongas (7 Set 2012 às 10:04)

Trovoada e um bom aguaceiro perto de Coimbra por volta das 8h. Nada mal para baixar este fumo dos incendios.


----------



## vitamos (7 Set 2012 às 10:09)

Gongas disse:


> Trovoada e um bom aguaceiro perto de Coimbra por volta das 8h. Nada mal para baixar este fumo dos incendios.



Confirma-se! Trovoada logo pela manhã, não choveu na parte norte da cidade, mas na parte sul deparei-me com a  estrada copletamente encharcada (e efeito imediato, uma acidente à entrada da Ponte Rainha Santa). Agora céu muito nublado e quase total ausência de vento.


----------



## Dinis93 (7 Set 2012 às 10:16)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2012*

É o meu primeiro post por cá já há muuito tempo, portanto desculpem se não devia postar isto neste tópico.

Mas: o IM está constante a mudar a temperatura a partir de quinta, dia 13. Primeiro pôs calor, depois fresco (temperatura de outono), e assim continuando, já mudou umas 4 vezes se não me engano.
Agora voltou à versão 30ºC/31ºC para o distrito de Leiria...

Têm algumas previsões mais certas para isso? 

É que... a minha zona já está saturada com esta semana de calor, foi mesmo demais.


----------



## vitamos (7 Set 2012 às 10:24)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2012*



Dinis93 disse:


> É o meu primeiro post por cá já há muuito tempo, portanto desculpem se não devia postar isto neste tópico.
> 
> Mas: o IM está constante a mudar a temperatura a partir de quinta, dia 13. Primeiro pôs calor, depois fresco (temperatura de outono), e assim continuando, já mudou umas 4 vezes se não me engano.
> Agora voltou à versão 30ºC/31ºC para o distrito de Leiria...
> ...



Bem vindo ao forum.

É muito natural tal acontecer. As previsões a mais de 3 dias no site do IM são geradas de forma automática através do principal modelo europeu (ECMWF). Desta forma sofrem flutuações conforme as saídas operacionais. Existe ainda alguma incerteza para essa data específica pelo que aconselho o acompanhamento da situação nos próximos dias.


----------



## Dinis93 (7 Set 2012 às 10:34)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2012*



vitamos disse:


> Bem vindo ao forum.
> 
> É muito natural tal acontecer. As previsões a mais de 3 dias no site do IM são geradas de forma automática através do principal modelo europeu (ECMWF). Desta forma sofrem flutuações conforme as saídas operacionais. Existe ainda alguma incerteza para essa data específica pelo que aconselho o acompanhamento da situação nos próximos dias.



Muito obrigado!
Ao mesmo tempo, vejo que há uma pequena depressão esperada para quarta-feira.. talvez isso amenize um pouco o tempo.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (7 Set 2012 às 10:38)

Maria Papoila disse:


> O quê? Está a chover? Aí para o Oeste?
> No Marquês de Pombal está agradável. Nada de grande caloraça e uma levissima brisa. Logo regresso à Ericeira para o fim-de-semana. Será de levar sapato fechado?  Por favor respondam rápido!



Chover ainda não choveu, mas pelo que se vê ao longe, ela está para cair. Com um pouco de sorte pode ser que passe ao lado.
Cá está uma leve brisa, mas ainda assim o calor aperta...


----------



## F_R (7 Set 2012 às 10:51)

Mínima 19.3ºC

Agora 26.1ºC

Céu limpo


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2012 às 11:05)

Actualização do radar do IM


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2012 às 11:10)

Webcam Miranda do Corvo(perto de Condeixa-a-Nova, Coimbra e Lousã) - Wunderground


----------



## Rainstorm (7 Set 2012 às 17:46)

Bem tou a ver que chuva e trovoada nem neste fim-de-semana nem pra semana

Quando é que esta seca termina!??


Por aqui pareçe não haver nada a evoluír e pareçe que está mais calor que noutros dias!


----------



## SicoStorm (7 Set 2012 às 18:49)

Boas !
Foi um dia de sol , bom para a praia !

min: 19ºc
max: 32ºc

esperava alguns chuviscos para o dia de hoje , na verdade nada de nada ...
o barometero esteve a subir da parte da manha estando agora a descer um pouco ... veremos se na madrugada pinga ou não , pois a norte pinga e bem!!


----------



## Lousano (7 Set 2012 às 22:45)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu por vezes nublado e vento fraco.

Tmax: 34,2ºC

Tmin: 16,5ºC

Tactual: 22,1ºC

Chuva aqui, só de cinzas do incêndio dos Moinhos - Miranda do Corvo.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2012 às 01:05)

O dia de ontem foi marcado pela humidade persistentemente alta, não tendo descido abaixo dos *55%*, o que tornou o ambiente ligeiramente desagradável.

O céu manteve-se pouco/muito nublado, tendo a máxima sido de *25,9ºC*.

De momento, 20,2ºC e 82%. Vento fraco/nulo.

1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Set 2012 às 01:29)

Ouvem-se alguns trovões, bastante ao longe, a Norte.

O intervalo médio anda pelos 2 a 3 minutos.

De momento com 21,3 ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## DRC (8 Set 2012 às 13:25)

Está a formar-se alguma coisa a Norte daqui.


----------



## squidward (8 Set 2012 às 17:04)

alguém me pode explicar o porquê de os cúmulos no Centro/Sul não terem qualquer desenvolvimento, ao contrario do que se passa no Interior Norte?


----------



## CptRena (8 Set 2012 às 17:16)

squidward disse:


> alguém me pode explicar o porquê de os cúmulos no Centro/Sul não terem qualquer desenvolvimento, ao contrario do que se passa no Interior Norte?



Provavelmente porque no Interior Norte há mais forçamento orográfico, como se pode ver pela imagem de radar as células mais "potentes" encontram-se em terreno mais acidentado. E terá que ver também com a posição da depressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2012 às 17:17)

squidward disse:


> alguém me pode explicar o porquê de os cúmulos no Centro/Sul não terem qualquer desenvolvimento, ao contrario do que se passa no Interior Norte?



Tem vários motivos, não só orográficos (regiões montanhosas) como a nível meteorológico, como a influência do ar marítimo sendo fresco e excessivamente humido o que leva a que os cúmulos tenham alguma dificuldade em se formar em especial no litoral, já nas regiões montanhosas e vales acidentados esse ar tem mais dificuldade em penetrar logo a aniquilação de cúmulos não se gera com tanta facilidade.


----------



## squidward (8 Set 2012 às 17:44)

Obrigado pelos vossos esclarecimentos


----------



## meteo (8 Set 2012 às 18:06)

Pela Zona Oeste,esta semana(Quarta a Sexta) esteve um excelente tempo de Verão,com calor e vento fraco/inexistente nas praias. 
A água do mar,que dizer...Certamente na casa dos 20 graus.

De realçar nestes dias o vento de *Sueste* na praia de manhã,levando a um calor anormal nesta até por volta do meio-dia,hora que o vento ou desaparecia,ou rodava para outro quadrante.
Ontem ainda entraram na praia nuvens algo desenvolvidas por volta do meio-dia,mas foram destruidas em pouco mais de meia-hora.


----------



## F_R (8 Set 2012 às 20:51)

Ainda não é hoje que chove por cá

Máxima 31,4ºC

Agora 23,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Set 2012 às 03:32)

Boas pessoal, de volta ao forum

Sigo com 17,1ºC, vento fraco, noite humida.


----------



## DRC (9 Set 2012 às 12:01)

Não estava nada a contar, acaba de chuviscar aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Set 2012 às 12:09)

boas.


Minima de *16,2ºC*

Neste momento, *23,3ºC*,muitas nuvens, vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Set 2012 às 12:42)

Céu recheado de Cumulus Congestus, e 22,7ºC actuais, com 71% de humidade.

A mínima foi de *17,7ºC*.

5,0 km/h de NO (315º), e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## DRC (9 Set 2012 às 12:56)

Está a pingar. 
É esporádico, mas são umas pingas grossas.


----------



## supercell (9 Set 2012 às 13:12)

No radar não é visível nada, mas acham que as nuvens se estão a tornar maiores?


----------



## miguel (9 Set 2012 às 15:17)

Tempo muito desagradável por Setúbal vento e frio tempo também muito humido!

Mínima 18,7ºC

Agora estão 22,4ºC, 86%Hr e vento fraco por vezes moderado a rajada máxima até agora foi de 35km/h de SW


----------



## Rainstorm (9 Set 2012 às 15:19)

Por aqui o céu continua nublado por cumulus que pareciam ser de chuva mas

Ainda assim está frescote a lembrar o outono mas para a semana volta o calor infelizmente!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Set 2012 às 15:54)

Sigo com *24,3ºC*, muitas nuvens,vento fraco.


----------



## Rainstorm (9 Set 2012 às 17:04)

No radar parece que estão umas manchas de precipitação a oeste, será que são apenas nuvens altas e medias ou pode mesmo ser chuva??


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Set 2012 às 20:09)

Boas pessoal.

Por aqui tempo muito cinzento, *19,9ºC*,vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (9 Set 2012 às 20:12)

Boas

Máxima de 26,3ºC e mínima de 18,7ºC

Rajada máxima 35km/h

Agora estão 22,2ºC, 77%Hr, 1017,4hPa e vento fraco


----------



## jmackworks (9 Set 2012 às 20:30)

Boa noite , alguém me pode dizer como estão as coisas para os lados de Setubal , Troia ... por aí ? 

pelo radar parece que ainda pode ocorrer alguma trovoada , alguém me confirma ? 

obrigado

http://www.lightningmaps.org/blitzortung/europe/index.php?bo_page=archive&bo_oldmap=sat_europe_mpe&bo_oldani=1&bo_map=sat_europe_mpe&bo_year=2012&bo_month=9&bo_day=9&bo_hour_from=18&bo_hour_range=6.75&bo_animation=now&lang=en&#bo_arch_strikes_maps_form


----------



## miguel (9 Set 2012 às 20:54)

jmackworks disse:


> Boa noite , alguém me pode dizer como estão as coisas para os lados de Setubal , Troia ... por aí ?
> 
> pelo radar parece que ainda pode ocorrer alguma trovoada , alguém me confirma ?
> 
> ...



Aqui em Setúbal está uma noite muito tranquila céu com algumas nuvens nada de mais temperatura de 21,8ºc e vento quase nulo! tem alguma humidade 80% a hipótese de chuva ou trovoada é praticamente nula para não dizer mesmo impossível


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Set 2012 às 22:49)

Sigo com *19,2ºC*,algumas nuvens,vento fraco, elevada humidade(uma vez mais).


----------



## Gilmet (10 Set 2012 às 09:28)

Bom dia.

Ontem, máxima de *24,7ºC*.

Nesta madrugada, mínima de *18,0ºC*.

De momento, 19,5ºC, humidade nos 88%, pressão a 1018 hPa, e vento nulo.

Céu pouco nublado por Cumulus, e alguns Cirrus.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2012 às 12:56)

Boas

Minima de *16,0ºC*

Sigo com *24,1ºC*,poucas nuvens,vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (10 Set 2012 às 18:16)

Boas

Mínima em Setúbal foi de 18,4ºc e a máxima de 25,7ºC

Rajada máxima 40km/h (15:11)

Por agora estão 25,3ºC, 59%Hr, 1017,3hPa e vento fraco de SW


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2012 às 19:47)

Sigo com  *20,5ºC *,vento moderado,algumas nuvens.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2012 às 22:28)

Boa noite.

Noite tranquila por aqui...vento fraco,ceu practicamente limpo,*18,4ºC*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Set 2012 às 10:57)

Bom dia,

Tempo um pouco mais fresco em Lisboa. Agora estão cerca de 19º e o céu está um tanto encoberto.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Set 2012 às 13:44)

Boa tarde.

Ambiente bastante húmido ainda, com 25,4ºC e 62% de humidade actuais.

A mínima desta madrugada foi de *19,0ºC*.

1018 hPa e 7,9 km/h de S (180º).


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2012 às 15:30)

Boas.

Minima de *17,7ºC*.

Manha com tempo encoberto, no entanto por volta das 12horas, o ceu ficou practicamente limpo.


Tarde amena, sigo com* 24,4ºC*,vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Set 2012 às 16:09)

25,7ºC e vento fraco de SW.

Dia chatos de verão tropical.


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2012 às 18:53)

Boas

Mínima: *17,3ºC*
Máxima: *28,8ºC*

Rajada máxima: *24km/h*

Agora:
26,4ºC
60%Hr
1017,9hPa
vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2012 às 20:26)

Boas pessoal.

Maxima de *24,7ºC*

Inicio de noite tranquilo/ameno, vento fraco, ceu limpo, *20,7ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Set 2012 às 20:58)

Boa noite.

Mínima: 15.1ºC
Máxima: 30.3ºC

Temperatura actual: 21.4ºC


----------



## Dinis93 (11 Set 2012 às 22:06)

E, como todos os verões, a nortada destroi todo o verão em julho e agosto, e depois dá dias tórridos de calor em setembro...


----------



## SicoStorm (11 Set 2012 às 23:14)

Boas !

Mais um dia de Verão! 
Temperaturas muito boas com o termometero a chegar aos 30º

Algo de se registar é a temperatura da agua do mar que aqui na 
zona centro ronda os 19/20º...(muito bom, mais do que por aqui estamos abituados) 
A cada ano que passa , parece que as correntes fortes de sul se estão a tornar 
mais frequentes tornando a temperatura da agua mais amena ..., mas 
vendo isso de outra forma não será muito bom com a entrada de fortes 
B.Pressões de S.W. ...
adiante, sigo com 20.9º


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2012 às 23:48)

Sigo com *19,7ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Set 2012 às 00:05)

De momento com 21,8 ºC e 79 % de humidade.

Uns dias já mais frescos, embora não muito mais, do que os que a estes antecederam. 

Continuam as máximas próximas a 30 ºC.


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Set 2012 às 09:37)

Bom dia,

A esta hora estão cerca de 21º aqui no Marquês e está um ventito. Adivinha-se um dia quente. Já começa a fartar!!


----------



## Gilmet (12 Set 2012 às 09:42)

Bom dia!

Madrugada de nortada moderada, com mínima de *18,7ºC*.

De momento, 20,7ºC e 85% de humidade. Ainda restam alguns Fractus no lado Norte da Serra.

6,5 km/h de ONO (292º), e 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## F_R (12 Set 2012 às 09:52)

Mínima 18.3ºC

Agora 23.2ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Set 2012 às 13:16)

Tempo quente por aqui com temperatura actual de 31,1ºC e brisa quente.


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2012 às 13:21)

Boas

Mais uma mínima tropical por cá e vão 6 este mês! 

Mínima 20,2ºC

Agora estão 30,9ºC, 47%Hr, 1019,4hPa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2012 às 13:32)

Boas

A temperatura minima foi precisamente igual  ao dia anterior *17,7ºC*.


Neste momento *24,8ºC*, vento moderado, ceu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Set 2012 às 13:40)

28,0ºC e 59%.

Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Set 2012 às 13:58)

Céu limpo, vento fraco, 30,0ºC.

Habituem-se


----------



## F_R (12 Set 2012 às 14:10)

Neste momento 32,5ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2012 às 14:24)

Sigo com 32,2ºC e 41%Hr


----------



## F_R (12 Set 2012 às 16:44)

31,7ºC

Máxima 33,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2012 às 18:54)

Boas.

Forte nortada por aqui, *20,1ºC* ,ceu limpo.


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2012 às 20:11)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*20,2ºC*
Máxima:*32.8ºC*

Rajada máxima:*42km/h*

Agora estão 24,1ºC, 66%Hr, 1019,3hPa e vento fraco de NW


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2012 às 22:04)

Boa noite

A nortada abrandou um pouco, sigo com *18,2ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (12 Set 2012 às 23:18)

Boa noite.

Sigo com 18.5ºC.

Máxima: 30.3ºC
Mínima: 17ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Set 2012 às 00:07)

Hoje na 2º circular apanhei 30ºC pelas 16h.

Muito quente vai este setembro


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2012 às 00:32)

Forte nortada  *17,6ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Set 2012 às 10:44)

Bons dias

Por aqui céu limpo, vento nulo, 25.0ºC.

Avizinha-se mais um dia quente


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2012 às 11:37)

Boas.

Minima de *16,8ºC*.

Sigo com *22,4ºC,* ceu limpo,vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Set 2012 às 12:36)

Boa tarde.

Depois da mínima de *17,3ºC*, registada esta madrugada, a temperatura subiu regularmente, acompanhada por vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte (variando entre NO e NE), até aos *25,8ºC* registados há pouco. Por essa altura, a rotação do vento para o quadrante Oeste fez com que se iniciasse uma descida, que culmina nos actuais 24,1ºC.

Humidade nos 52%, depois de ligeira subida, e pressão nos 1019 hPa.

14,8 km/h de ONO (292º), e céu limpo.


----------



## meteo (13 Set 2012 às 13:01)

Aproveite-se hoje para arrefecer as casas,pelo vento que vamos ter!
Que a partir de amanhã,termina o vento,e aumenta o calor 
*27,4 ºC* em Oeiras neste momento!


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2012 às 13:05)

Boas

Mínima de 19,5ºC

Agora estão 29,4ºC, 37%Hr, 1017,3hPa e vento fraco


----------



## DaniFR (13 Set 2012 às 14:13)

Boa tarde. 

Inicio da manhã marcado pelo nevoeiro. Mínima de 12.8ºC. 

Neste momento estão 30.6ºC.


----------



## Rainstorm (13 Set 2012 às 18:45)

Neste momento estão 30.6ºC e 55% de humidade e claro a nortada.
Só de ver a webcam de Ponta Delgado fico com água na boa de ver tantas formações e chuvadas que vão passando na região, dá umas saudades


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2012 às 20:04)

Boa Tarde.

A nortada sopra com bastante intensidade, sigo com *19,3ºC*.


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2012 às 08:50)

Boas

Mais uma minima tropical por aqui é a 7º se não estou em erro só este mês

Agora estão 21,3ºC, 48%Hr, 1015,8hPa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2012 às 10:31)

Bom dia.

Minima de *18,6ºC*.

Neste momento *23,4ºC*, vento fraco,ceu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Set 2012 às 12:19)

Boa tarde.

Novamente, calor, tendo o vento começado a soprar do quadrante Este cerca das 3h, pouco depois de se ter atingido a mínima de *17,2ºC*.

De momento, 28,2ºC, 12,2 km/h de NE (45º), e 29% de humidade. 

Céu pouco nublado por núvens altas, e pressão de 1018 hPa.


----------



## Rainstorm (14 Set 2012 às 12:22)

Ei sabem me dizer como vai estar o tempo em Londres na ultima semana deste mês?
Eu sei k ainda falta muito tempo mas era importante ter uma ideia


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2012 às 13:20)

Boas.

Dia quente por aqui, 27,2ºC,vento nulo,ceu limpo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Set 2012 às 13:22)

30,0ºC, vento fraco, céu pouco nublado por cirrus.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2012 às 13:33)

Dia quente, 30,1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## SicoStorm (14 Set 2012 às 13:53)

Com esta brisa fraca o sol até queima !

actual: 30,5ºc


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2012 às 14:10)

Muito quente por Setúbal 33,1ºC, 22%Hr e vento quase nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2012 às 15:19)

*28,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2012 às 20:57)

Boa noite.

Dia quente,vento nulo,a máxima foi elevada, cerca de *29,6ºC*.
Neste momento o vento ja sopra com alguma intensidade,sigo com *23,1ºC*.
Este fim de semana irei fazer seguimento a partir de *Monte Bom, (Mafra)*.


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2012 às 21:35)

Boas

Mínima:*20,8ºC*
Máxima:*34,2ºC*

Rajada máxima: *31km/h*

Agora estão 26,8ºc, 28%Hr, 1014,3hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Set 2012 às 23:59)

Mais uma boa noite por aqui, com uns «calmos» 23.5ºC, com uma leve brisa.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2012 às 00:03)

Bela noite ,*22,6ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2012 às 09:09)

Bom dia!

Ontem, máxima de *31,8ºC*.

De momento, 20,9ºC, após mínima de *18,0ºC*, nesta madrugada de vento nulo.

34% de humidade, e pressão nos 1015 hPa.

Céu limpo, e 0,0 km/h.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2012 às 11:09)

Muito calor já, 25,6ºC mais um dia pra atingir os 30ºC.

Vento fraco e humidade nos 35%.


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2012 às 11:55)

Mia uma noite complicada para conseguir dormir num quarto sempre com 28/29ºC

Mínima de hoje 19,3ºC

Agora estão 28,2ºc, 33%Hr, 1013,9hPa e vento fraco quase nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2012 às 12:01)

Bom dia.

Minima de *16,5ºC * ( Alcabideche, Cascais)





Neste momento em Monte Bom (Mafra), ceu limpo,vento fraco, *29,1ºC*,


----------



## F_R (15 Set 2012 às 12:44)

Mínima 16,2ºC

Agora 33,6ºC


----------



## SicoStorm (15 Set 2012 às 13:49)

31.4º(a subir) que brasa !!! 28% HUmidade!!!


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Set 2012 às 14:44)

Ericeira, nevoeiro cerrado dentro d'água ... Não se vê nada.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Set 2012 às 15:26)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui a noite esteve mais fria que as anteriores, atingindo uma mínima de 10.4ºC. 

Agora estão 34.3ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2012 às 17:39)

Boas.

Por aqui, ( Monte Bom, Mafra) a temperatura maxima foi de *29,8ºC*, o vento moderado/forte impossibilitou uma maxima muito mais alta.Neste momento estão *26,8ºC*.


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2012 às 17:55)

Aqui em Setúbal o calor esteve muito aquém do previsto!!

Máxima de 29,8ºC

Agora tão uns agradáveis 24,6ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Set 2012 às 22:16)

Por aqui 23,5ºC, um pouco mais fresco que ontem, mas ainda demasiado quente para se conseguir dormir minimamente em condições.

Vento nulo, céu limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Set 2012 às 22:17)

Máxima de 34,2 ºC em tarde de céu limpo e vento fraco de Norte, embora variável, chegando a ter estado de SE.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2012 às 22:17)

Estou com 19,9ºC, finalmente desceu dos 20ºC em horas que eu possa ver e ainda estando acordado, incrível


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2012 às 22:29)

Boas

Depois de uma maxima em torno dos *30ºC*, sigo com apenas *13,7ºC*.O vento é practicamente nulo, o ceu está limpo, portanto, estão reunidas boas condições para uma valente inversão termica no vale onde me encontro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Set 2012 às 22:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Depois de uma maxima em torno dos *30ºC*, sigo com apenas *13,7ºC*.O vento é practicamente nulo, o ceu está limpo, portanto, estão reunidas boas condições para uma valente inversão termica no vale onde me encontro.



Com 13,7 ºC ? Muito bem, João. Situação a acompanhar. 

Mas esclarece que estás em Monte Bom, não vão achar que é em Alcabideche. 

---

Aqui ainda 23,6 ºC e 40 % de humidade. Vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2012 às 22:47)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Com 13,7 ºC ? Muito bem, João. Situação a acompanhar.
> 
> Aqui ainda 23,6 ºC e 40 % de humidade. Vento nulo.





LOL Exacto 13,4ºC neste momento, vale junto a Monte Bom,Mafra


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2012 às 00:11)

Sempre a descer, *12,2ºC* neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2012 às 01:02)

*11,7ºc*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2012 às 01:18)

19,5ºC. 

Felizmente vai arrefecendo aos poucos...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Set 2012 às 01:32)

Extremos de ontem:

18,4 ºC / 34,2 ºC

0,0 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2012 às 08:24)

Boas.

Minima fresca,cerca de *9,8ºC*

Neste momento *13,4ºC*,vento nulo,neblina.





Reportar a partir de Monte Bom,Mafra.


----------



## SicoStorm (16 Set 2012 às 11:18)

moment: 23,6º 55% Hum.

Algumas alterações do clima se avistam...

Hurricane Nadine está a alimentar a ...B... aguardo a mudança...


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Set 2012 às 12:27)

É verdade tb reparei que o furacão Nadine está a alimentar a depressão sobre os açores com ar humido e quente( ar tropical) e a tº da água na nossa costa e na Madeira tb pode ajudar
Mas vamos esperar para ver


----------



## F_R (16 Set 2012 às 13:03)

Mínima 15,6ºC

Agora 28,1ºC

Menos 6ºC que ontem a esta hora


----------



## miguel (16 Set 2012 às 13:12)

Boas

Madrugada extremamente humida a tal ponto que chuviscava a meio da madrugada que dava para molhar a estrada!

Mínima de 17,0ºC

Agora apenas 22,4ºC e 80%Hr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2012 às 13:57)

Boas

Pelas 08h15 estavam 17,0ºC, noite mais fresca por aqui.

Por agora sigo com 28,5ºC, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco.


----------



## Brunomc (16 Set 2012 às 14:02)

> Boas
> 
> Madrugada extremamente humida a tal ponto que chuviscava a meio da madrugada que dava para molhar a estrada!
> 
> ...



Miguel estive em Tróia entre as 6h30 e as 12h00 e a humidade era bastante elevada com muito nevoeiro na serra e a temperatura muito baixa em relação ao dia de ontem.
O vento soprava de Oeste, mas mudou para Sul perto das 12h 
Ainda dei uns mergulhos, a água estava muito boa, talvez a rondar os 20ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Set 2012 às 14:56)

E continua o dia frio por aqui muito humido!!

21,4ºC e 84%Hr com um vento por vezes moderado de SW e para juntar a isto o céu esta a ficar muito nublado por nuvens altas


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Set 2012 às 15:04)

Hoje está um dia bem diferente do de ontem no que às temperaturas diz respeito: 24.6ºC neste momento. Ainda 68% de humidade e o vento é de SW a 12 km/h.


----------



## miguel (16 Set 2012 às 18:05)

Aqui só depois das 17horas aqueceu um pouco a máxima foi de 27,1ºC

Agora estão 25,4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2012 às 21:38)

Hoje a noite tá mais quente que ontem  levo 20,1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2012 às 22:43)

Boa noite, de volta a Alcabideche.

Sigo com *18,1ºC*,vento fraco,ceu practicamente limpo.


----------



## SicoStorm (16 Set 2012 às 22:45)

moment: 19.3º mas com
elevada % de hum.  90% , está a testar a
capacidade de retençao , espero que 
vá ao limite !!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2012 às 23:13)

21.0ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento nulo, alguma humidade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Set 2012 às 07:20)

Bom dia.

Céu maioritariamente nublado, vento nulo, 18.5ºC.


----------



## Lousano (17 Set 2012 às 14:55)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui o Verão segue de boa saúde, com céu parcialmente nublado de nuvens altas e 27,8ºC e vento fraco.

Apesar de tudo está bem menos quente que nos dias anteriores.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Set 2012 às 17:19)

Boas

Tarde de céu com muito poucas abertas, tempo muito abafado. 26.4ºC, 50% (MeteoPortela).

Extremos de ontem (MeteoPortela):
Mínima: *17.8ºC*
Máxima: *27.3ºC*


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2012 às 17:50)

Boas

A mínima foi de 17,6ºc

A tarde esta a se tornar cada vez mais nublada o sol já se foi a ver se nas próximas horas chove alguma coisa!!!

24,7ºc e 69%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Set 2012 às 18:12)

Boas.

Temperatura minima de *16,1ºC*
Temperatura maxima de* 26,1ºC*


Neste momento, ceu bastante encoberto,vento moderado, *23,1ºC*


----------



## F_R (17 Set 2012 às 18:52)

Céu nublado em Abrantes

Mínima 16,4ºC
Máxima 29,5ºC

Agora 27,8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2012 às 19:05)

Céu todo marado por aqui, com uma mistura de nuvens altas e uns cumulos por baixo das mesmas 





22,9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## SicoStorm (17 Set 2012 às 19:26)

Boas!
tempr: 22.1º a descer lentament ...67%Humd

Agora as cartas estão na mesa , vamos ver a capacidade
da espoja para reter esta humidade !

Será que consegue sem cair um pingo ?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Set 2012 às 19:30)

Céu do quadrante Este-Sul:


----------



## Brunomc (17 Set 2012 às 19:34)

Já há festa no mar


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Set 2012 às 20:02)

Alguém acha que para esta zona da Margem sul pode apanhar alguma coisa ? O quê ? 

Sigo com céu nublado e 24,9ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Set 2012 às 20:07)

AndréFrade disse:


> Alguém acha que para esta zona da Margem sul pode apanhar alguma coisa ? O quê ?



Chuva fraca pontualmente moderada. Alguma trovoada, embora não esteja a haver actividade eléctrica proveniente da nebulosidade que se desloca para essa zona. (Digo eu.)


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Set 2012 às 20:08)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Chuva fraca pontualmente moderada. Alguma trovoada, embora não esteja a haver actividade eléctrica proveniente da nebulosidade que se desloca para essa zona. (Digo eu.)



Pois, mas o GFS retirou toda a chuva para esta madrugada e dia.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Set 2012 às 20:11)

AndréFrade disse:


> Pois, mas o GFS retirou toda a chuva para esta madrugada e dia.



O GFS «apenas» prevê o tempo através de equações matemáticas realizadas por «super-computadores». Observar o tempo em tempo-real (satélite, radar e DEA's) é muito mais fiável a curto-prazo.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Set 2012 às 22:08)

Boa noite pessoal.

Noite amena por aqui, estão *20,6ºC*,vento fraco, ceu encoberto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Set 2012 às 22:57)

Noite agradável por aqui. 24.5ºC, mas o vento sempre refresca um pouco.


----------



## Rainstorm (17 Set 2012 às 23:43)

Bem se não chove agora então já não vai chover mais destas nuvens , pelo menos até Sexta 
Nem as tº desceram tanto como se dizia


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Set 2012 às 01:15)

E eis que neste momento está a chover aqui. É um milagre!


----------



## Trovão Almada (18 Set 2012 às 01:18)

boas ja se ouve chuva em almada.ate que enfim


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Set 2012 às 07:24)

Bom dia

Céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco, 20.5ºC.


----------



## F_R (18 Set 2012 às 09:24)

Mínima 19.1ºC

Agora 20.1ºC

Ainda caiu uns pingos


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Set 2012 às 09:41)

Marquês de Pombal sem vestigios de chuva (por hora ainda bem pois só agora estão a fazer as sarjetas ) Temperatura de cerca de 21º, algumas nuvens e uma brisa leve apenas. Todavia, o ambiente geral deixa um "feeling" de que o tempo vai (finalmente) mudar.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Set 2012 às 10:24)

Bom dia.

O céu mantém-se muito nublado por um _mix_ de núvens médias e altas.

Temperatura actual de 23,8ºC, e humidade nos 59%.

Pressão nos 1015 hPa, e vento nulo.

Mínima de *18,9ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2012 às 12:28)

Tempo óptimo para uma pessoa destilar, elevada temperatura e humidade, este inferno nunca mais acaba.

24,4ºC e 61%, vento fraco para ajudar ao sofrimento.


----------



## Lousano (18 Set 2012 às 12:40)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia sem história, de céu mais nublado a sul e vento fraco.

Tmin: 18,6ºC

Tactual: 28,8ºC


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2012 às 12:57)

Boas

Mais uma mínima tropical e vão 8 este mês 

Mínima 20,3ºC

Não choveu nada durante a noite 

Agora estão 26,9ºC, 52%Hr, 1013,4hPa e vento fraco


----------



## SicoStorm (18 Set 2012 às 13:58)

moment: 26.4º

Tudo passou , nada de chuva ...
Clima demasiado seco, toda aquela humidade foi obsorvida facilmente...
Fica para a proxima!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2012 às 14:25)

Não esperava tanto calor hoje, levo já 26,9ºC


----------



## F_R (18 Set 2012 às 17:38)

Máxima 32,5ºC

Agora 31,2ºC


----------



## Lousano (18 Set 2012 às 18:45)

Depois do céu se ter tornado muito escuro, já chove por aqui...


... cinzas. 

O incêndio de Coimbra provocou um dos mais belos pirocumulos que já vi, foi pena não ter uma máquina à mão.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2012 às 19:04)

Máxima de 28,2ºC hoje, não esperava tanto calor 

Vento fraco de NW de momento e 23,6ºC.


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2012 às 19:20)

Máxima de 31,3ºC

Mínima de 20,3ºC

Rajada máxima 24km/h

Agora estão 27,6ºC, 48%Hr, 1012,0hPa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2012 às 21:08)

Boas

Sigo com *18,4ºC*,vento forte,ceu limpo.


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Set 2012 às 08:59)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês está céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura 19º.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Set 2012 às 10:51)

Bom dia

Temperatura minima de *17,6ºC*.
Neste momento *21,3ºC*, vento fraco, ceu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Set 2012 às 11:50)

Bom dia.

22,4ºC actuais, com 69% de humidade, depois de uma mínima de *18,7ºC*, nesta madrugada de céu muito nublado por Fractus.

Vento a variar entre fraco e nulo, e 1015 hPa de pressão.

De momento, céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2012 às 12:22)

Boas

Mínima de 18,9ºC

O dia está a ser mais uma vez muito humido! neste momento 77%Hr e temperatura de 22,5ºC o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SW


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2012 às 12:47)

24,6ºC, o dia hoje deverá ser mais fresco que ontem, mas vamos lá ver até onde vai.

Vento fraco de direcção e intensidade variável.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Set 2012 às 18:40)

Boas 

Temperatura maxima: *24,7ºC*
Temperatura actual: *21,2ºC*


----------



## F_R (19 Set 2012 às 19:00)

Máxima 32,1ºC

Agora 30,3ºC


----------



## Lousano (19 Set 2012 às 20:36)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Tmax: 33,4ºC

Tmin: 14,7ºC

Tactual: 24,7ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2012 às 21:49)

Boas

A máxima foi de 27,4ºC

Agora estão 20,7ºC, 82%Hr, 1014,7hPa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Set 2012 às 22:43)

Boas pessoal


Sigo com *18,1ºC*, vento nulo,ceu limpo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Set 2012 às 07:44)

Bom dia

Manhã de neblina/nevoeiro, 19.0ºC.


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Set 2012 às 10:12)

Bom dia,

A esta hora, no Marques de Pombal, está céu limpo, vento fraco (um pouco mais que ontem) e cerca de 20º.


----------



## Lousano (20 Set 2012 às 11:02)

Bom dia.

O dia segue com céu limpo, vento fraco e já algum calor.

Tmin:14,8ºC

Tactual: 24,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Set 2012 às 11:12)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *18,3ºC*, e actuais 22,6ºC, com humidade nos 72%, e ainda alguns Fractus no céu.

5,0 km/h de OSO (248º), e 1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## F_R (20 Set 2012 às 12:14)

Mínima 17.5ºC

Agora 26.4ºC


----------



## F_R (20 Set 2012 às 14:32)

30,2ºC e vão aparecendo algumas nuvens


----------



## Lousano (20 Set 2012 às 14:33)

Forno ligado!

32,1ºC actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2012 às 19:07)

Boas 

Temperatura minima: 15,6ºC
Temperatura maxima: 23,7ºC
Temperatura actual: 20,9ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Set 2012 às 08:50)

Olá,
Aqui pelo Marquês está céu nublado mas com umas abertazitas. Não há vento e a temperatura é de cerca de 20º. Está abafado mas já com aspecto de Outono


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2012 às 19:46)

Boas

Dia ameno com algumas nuvens e vento nulo.

Temperatura minima : *16,0ºC*
Temperatura maxima. *24,9ºC*
Temperatura actual : *19,5ºC*

Que venha essa  no Domingo..e por aí adiante.


----------



## SicoStorm (21 Set 2012 às 22:49)

Boas!
Temperaturas max. a baixar ainda com sol !
A % Humidade na atmosf. tem vindo a elevar ... mas, mas, mas...

É desta concerteza , não pode falhar !
Teremos Chuva ! Ou pelo menos espero por ela !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2012 às 00:03)

*20 de Setembro 2012*

T. Máxima: *26.2ºC*
T. Mínima: *18.4ºC*
Dados: MeteoPortela

*21 de Setembro 2012*

T. Máxima: *26.2ºC*
T. Mínima: *19.6ºC*
Dados: MeteoPortela


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2012 às 11:24)

Bom dia pessoal

Minima fresca de *15,3ºC*


Sigo com *23,4ºC*, ceu bastante cinzento, vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2012 às 11:27)

Boas

A mínima desta noite já foi mais baixa 16,9ºC

Agora estão 22,6ºC, 78%Hr, 1013,8hPa e vento moderado de SW, rajada máxima até agora 31km/h


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Set 2012 às 12:49)

Por aqui 24,6ºC, 75%Hr e vento moderado de SW mas já com rajadas bem fortes e o céu continua com muita neblusidade
Vamos ver se a frente ganha mais alguma consistência!!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2012 às 13:21)

Hoje a temperatura não é elevada mas a humidade é, o que torna tudo isto uma estufa. 

22,7ºC e 76% o vento está fraco pra mal dos pecados.


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2012 às 16:03)

O dia segue ventoso muito humido e fresco!!

Rajada máxima até agora 42km/h

Temperatura 23,7ºc e humidade nos 73%


----------



## rafaeljona (22 Set 2012 às 16:23)

Bem parece a precipitaçao vai regressar
Agora é acompanhar esta situação!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Set 2012 às 17:40)

Amadora,

Tempo ventoso e humido...

Ceu parcialmente nublado... e parece que a festa aqui na zona não vai tardar!! Maquina apostos!!


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Set 2012 às 17:55)

Mas se vem aí mesmo tempestade não parece mesmo nada, porque o tempo tirando o vento está bastante calmo!


----------



## DRC (22 Set 2012 às 18:02)

Rainstorm disse:


> Mas se vem aí mesmo tempestade não parece mesmo nada, porque o tempo tirando o vento está bastante calmo!



Não vem aí tempestade nenhuma, vem alguma chuva para esta noite e durante a madrugada e é se vier.


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Set 2012 às 18:16)

Pois porque ja vi esta frente mais organizada e definida


----------



## Lousano (22 Set 2012 às 19:39)

Boa tarde.

O dia foi de céu pouco nublado e vento moderado durante a tarde.

Neste momento o vento vai-se intensificando, com média de 30 km/h de Sul.

Tmax: 30,9ºC

Tmin: 13,6ºC

Tactual: 26,1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2012 às 19:45)

Mar de palha no céu...siga a seca.


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Set 2012 às 20:18)

Pois é nem com todos os factores juntos conseguimos este ano ter uma chuva decente


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Set 2012 às 20:20)

Rainstorm disse:


> Pois é nem com todos os factores juntos conseguimos este ano ter uma chuva decente



Calma que esta noite vamos ter


----------



## Stormm (22 Set 2012 às 20:29)

Vamos ver se a zona aí do Litoral será beneficiada por chuva durante esta madrugada!
As imagens de satélite parecem animadoras, embora na minha opinião não me cheire a grandes extremos...


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Set 2012 às 20:29)

Pois só que a frente está tão pouco homogénea !!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2012 às 21:15)

Boas

Sigo com 20,3ºC, ceu encoberto, vento fraco.


----------



## Dinis93 (22 Set 2012 às 21:48)

Bem, vi um relâmpago por aqui há uns minutos, do lado sudoeste.

Talvez seja um sinal de  que aí vem, hehe.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (22 Set 2012 às 22:06)

Por aqui já vi alguns clarões constantes para o lado do mar


----------



## Gongas (22 Set 2012 às 22:08)

Confirmo já se avistam ao longe vários relâmpagos aqui por Coimbra.
o vento vai soprando com mais intensidade.


----------



## Teles (22 Set 2012 às 22:22)

E por aqui também já se avista ao longe clarões a NW pena serem longe


----------



## Gongas (22 Set 2012 às 22:33)

parece que se intensifica a trovoada, os relâmpagos são mais frequentes...quem diria.


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Set 2012 às 22:44)

Registo os primeiros pingos de *chuva *na zona de Loures, bem perto de Lisboa.
O pluviometro ainda não registou mas já caem....

Claoo que a frente é bastante heterogénea, os modelos previam isso. Vai chover e nalguns locais pode cair e bem, com bastante instabilidade.


----------



## aqpcb (22 Set 2012 às 22:48)

Aqui na zona da Quinta do Anjo Palmela vento forte mas ainda sem chuva


----------



## Thomar (22 Set 2012 às 23:01)

aqpcb disse:


> Aqui na zona da Quinta do Anjo Palmela vento forte mas ainda sem chuva



Aqui por Cabanas (mesmo ao teu lado) o dia tem sido pautado por céu pouco nublado ou limpo e por vento fraco a moderado com rajadas. 
Os períodos mais intensos de vento teem sido coincidentes com as horas das refeições, almoço e jantar. 
Por agora vento fraco, e uma temperatura a rondar os +21.5ºC. 
E olhando para as imagens de Radar do IM talvez sejamos bafejados com alguma chuva entre as 01h/3H.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Set 2012 às 23:16)

Fez jus à nova estação, este primeiro dia de Outono.

Máxima de *23,4ºC*, com céu muito nublado/encoberto durante grande parte do dia. O vento manteve-se moderado, constante, do quadrante Sul.

De momento, 21,3ºC e 87%. 16,9 km/h de SO (225º).

1011 hPa de pressão.

Ainda nada de chuva.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2012 às 23:59)

Chuviscos por aqui de momento.

21,2ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## sandgrain (23 Set 2012 às 00:00)

Por aqui também já chuvisca


----------



## JAlves (23 Set 2012 às 00:08)

Já chuvisca por Odivelas.


----------



## supercell (23 Set 2012 às 00:08)

Vesse trovoada no oceano por aí?


----------



## JAlves (23 Set 2012 às 00:11)

Por enquanto não me apercebi de nada, e tenho excelente vista para Sudoeste.


----------



## supercell (23 Set 2012 às 00:13)

O radar está cheio de vermelho aí perto.


----------



## Dinis93 (23 Set 2012 às 00:15)

O vento está extremamente incerto por cá e já consideravelmente forte.
Continuam os relâmpagos esporádicos..


----------



## A.Vinagre (23 Set 2012 às 00:16)

Boa noite
Por aqui a temperatura é de 20ºC, cheira a fumo dos incêndios, o vento é moderado com rajadas e vejo trovoada para o lado do mar!


----------



## NunoBrito (23 Set 2012 às 00:22)

Chegaram os primeiros pingos do Outono.

Sejam muito bem vindos.


----------



## JAlves (23 Set 2012 às 00:22)

supercell disse:


> O radar está cheio de vermelho aí perto.



Parece que vem mesmo na direção da Grande Lisboa.


----------



## lismen (23 Set 2012 às 00:23)

Ate agora foi tudo ao lado 

Dados Actuais
Ceu muito nublado
*Temperatura* 22ºC
*Vento *SW 31 km h
*Pressão* 1011 hpa
*Humidade* 88%

Não sei se e de confiar senão mas o accuweather da neste momento *34.2 mm of rain on the way*


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2012 às 00:28)

Chove fraco desde há cerca de 20 minutos.

21,3ºC e 89% de humidade.

Dew point nos 19,4ºC.


----------



## A.Vinagre (23 Set 2012 às 00:33)

Aqui começou a chover!
Vão acabar os incêndios!


----------



## Teles (23 Set 2012 às 00:34)

E por aqui começou a chuviscar e continuo a vejo clarões mais abundantes a Oeste


----------



## Rainstorm (23 Set 2012 às 00:34)

Continua a chuva moderada mas uma noite com uma temperatura tropical e com relampagos!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Set 2012 às 00:35)

Já relampeia perto da grande Lisboa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Set 2012 às 00:35)

Cabummm! Trovoada em Sintra!


----------



## sandgrain (23 Set 2012 às 00:35)

A frente está a chegar a Cascais, chove moderado a forte e começou a trovejar


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2012 às 00:36)

Relâmpago e trovão, agora mesmo!! 

21,3ºC e 89%. Ainda 0,0mm!


----------



## JAlves (23 Set 2012 às 00:38)

Grande relâmpago (clarão dissipado pelo céu) com barulho muito distante e quase imperceptível.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2012 às 00:38)

Gilmet disse:


> Relâmpago e trovão, agora mesmo!!



Idem aspas.

21,1ºC e vento moderado de sul.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Set 2012 às 00:38)

Vem potente!  A chuva intensifica-se!


----------



## supercell (23 Set 2012 às 00:41)




----------



## romeupaz (23 Set 2012 às 00:43)

Já alguém olhou para o radar? CUIDADO Lisboa...


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Set 2012 às 00:44)

Caem bastante espaçados mas a verdade é que já troveja na grande Lisboa. O vento está moderado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Set 2012 às 00:45)

Clarões a Oeste com intervalo de 2/3 minutos. Trovões muito «difusos».


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2012 às 00:46)

Chuva extremamente forte neste momento! 

21,2ºC e 89%. 16,9 km/h do quadrante Sul.


----------



## cactus (23 Set 2012 às 00:47)

Vento a intensificar-se por aqui, mas ainda sem uma gota


----------



## camrov8 (23 Set 2012 às 00:47)

parece que vai bater forte em cascais e sintra


----------



## fhff (23 Set 2012 às 00:48)

Chove copiosamente aqui por Sintra. Acumulei 4 mm. Trovoada ainda um pouco distante.


----------



## cardu (23 Set 2012 às 00:50)

como é possível não haver um alerta amarelo para o distrito de lisboa??


----------



## JAlves (23 Set 2012 às 00:52)

Intensifica-se a trovoada por aqui, mas a chuva continua fraca.


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Set 2012 às 00:52)

Pela imagem de radar dá a sensação que entrarão todas ao largo de Cascais e avançando posteriormente para Nordeste. Vamos ver se entretanto a linha se desloca mais para Leste para começar a abranger a margem sul do Tejo.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2012 às 00:53)

*9,5 mm* acumulados em poucos minutos, com uma estimativa actual de _rain rate_ de *76,60 mm/h*! 

21,2ºC e 89%, _still_.


----------



## vagas (23 Set 2012 às 00:54)

Boa noite a todos, estou no castelo de montemor e digo que estou a ver algum movimento eletrico para esses lados um pouco disperso...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2012 às 00:55)

cardu disse:


> como é possível não haver um alerta amarelo para o distrito de lisboa??



Porque a situação não justifica a existência de um alerta.


----------



## fhff (23 Set 2012 às 00:55)

Chuva bastante forte, outra vez, aqui em Sintra. Tou a usar um pluviómetro de copo. A minha Auriol morreu.  Já apanhei grande molha para ir ver o acumulado  ...Ainda lá vou outra vez, quando abrandar....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Set 2012 às 01:01)

Como chove! 

*fhff* quanto já acumulou?


----------



## Rainstorm (23 Set 2012 às 01:02)

CHOVE TORRENCIALMENTE com rajadas fortes e alguns relampagos


----------



## overcast (23 Set 2012 às 01:05)

A propósito de alertas o IM acabou de lançar aviso amarelo para o distrito de Lisboa e Setúbal para esta madrugada!


----------



## cardu (23 Set 2012 às 01:06)

overcast disse:


> A propósito de alertas o IM acabou de lançar aviso amarelo para o distrito de Lisboa e Setúbal para esta madrugada!




foi preciso eu falar para activarem alerta no distrito de lisboa.... 

afinal eu tinha razão desta vez.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2012 às 01:06)

1,0 mm, vai chovendo, vento moderado de sul.


----------



## fhff (23 Set 2012 às 01:08)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Como chove!
> 
> *fhff* quanto já acumulou?



Acabei de vir lá de fora. Verifiquei o copo....19 mm....e continua a cair bem. Tinha apenas 4 mm à 00:48!


----------



## overcast (23 Set 2012 às 01:09)

cardu disse:


> foi preciso eu falar para activarem alerta no distrito de lisboa....
> 
> afinal eu tinha razão desta vez.



Realmente não é caso para menos!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Set 2012 às 01:10)

Amadora

Vento Moderado de sul e chuva com alguma intensidade. Relampagos dispersos...

Temperatura agradavel!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Set 2012 às 01:10)

Um relâmpago a Norte daqui com o seu respectivo trovão a ouvir-se 2 segundos após o relâmpago, foi uma bomba, pelo menos por agora parecem ter parado. Chuva moderada por vezes forte, vento moderado.


----------



## JAlves (23 Set 2012 às 01:11)

Caneças registou 8,2mm na ultima hora.


----------



## Stormm (23 Set 2012 às 01:12)

O litoral a sair beneficiado, aproveitem!


----------



## cactus (23 Set 2012 às 01:15)

um pingo aqui outro acolá... o vento é que não dá treguas..


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2012 às 01:19)




----------



## fhff (23 Set 2012 às 01:19)

Por Sintra acalmou....mas não sei se não virá uma segunda vaga. Pelo menos é o que parece no radar.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2012 às 01:22)

Continua a chuva, agora ainda um pouco mais forte!

*52,9 km/h* agora mesmo!


----------



## Rainstorm (23 Set 2012 às 01:22)

CHOVE MESMO MUUUUITO


----------



## Weatherman (23 Set 2012 às 01:24)

cardu disse:


> como é possível não haver um alerta amarelo para o distrito de lisboa??


Já está amarelo atualização do IM


----------



## rbsmr (23 Set 2012 às 01:27)

Sacavém: trovoada, rajadas de 57km/h e aguaceiros fracos


----------



## JAlves (23 Set 2012 às 01:27)

Dois valentes trovões agora mesmo...


----------



## fhff (23 Set 2012 às 01:27)

24 mm acumulados até agora. Agora parou, continua o vento forte e trovada distante.


----------



## JAlves (23 Set 2012 às 01:28)

Caneças - 16,4mm acumulados na ultima hora.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2012 às 01:28)

Ouvi. Trovão fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2012 às 01:28)

Chove bem agora por aqui, 2,6 mm.

20,6ºC e vento moderado a forte de sul.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Set 2012 às 01:29)

Lisboa, junto ao H. Santa Maria 

Por aqui só um aguaceiro à coisa de meia hora e mais nada ainda.
Relâmpagos ao longe


----------



## dASk (23 Set 2012 às 01:30)

Acho que vem uma 2a vaga e talvez uma terceira..  Mas estou curioso com uma situação, ha bastantes incendios activos num dia como o do hoje, só se pode explicar por causas do tipo renovação de pastagens certo? é que cinza com esta chuvinha dá erva com fartura!! Desculpem foi so um aparte. A ver se ainda vejo alguma chuva digna hoje por aqui, já tenho saudades dela


----------



## cardu (23 Set 2012 às 01:30)

eu estou em Tomar. Por cá tudo tranquilo.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2012 às 01:34)

Vai trovejando e chovendo forte, 20,2ºC e 5,4 mm.


----------



## Rainstorm (23 Set 2012 às 01:36)

Uma noite mesmo outonal tirando a temperatura
Com chuva intensa e persistente, vento forte e trovoada
Bem gostava que todo o continente tivesse uma parte disto


----------



## JAlves (23 Set 2012 às 01:36)

Ramada, chove torrencialmente agora...


----------



## squidward (23 Set 2012 às 01:45)

por aqui a trovoada aproxima-se e já se ouviram umas boas "bombas". Vai chovendo fraco


----------



## dASk (23 Set 2012 às 01:45)

começo a ver bastantes relâmpagos a sudoeste! a ver se vale a pena ir tirar o pó da camara de filmar!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (23 Set 2012 às 01:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vai trovejando e chovendo forte, 20,2ºC e 5,4 mm.



Desabafo!!!


----------



## fhff (23 Set 2012 às 01:47)

Recomeçou por aqui....a segunda vaga chegou. Chove moderado a forte. Amanhã reporto outra vez com os acumulados. Boa noite.


----------



## Mix (23 Set 2012 às 01:48)

cardu disse:


> eu estou em Tomar. Por cá tudo tranquilo.



Quando vires trovoada posta aqui, que assim quer dizer que ta a chegar aqui


----------



## dASk (23 Set 2012 às 01:50)

Almada está muito perto de levar com chuva também...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Set 2012 às 01:50)

Parece impossível ainda não ter começado a descascar aqui... bah


----------



## hurricane (23 Set 2012 às 01:51)

Por aqui começa entretanto a chover! Espero que seja uma noite bem chuvosa que bem precisamos!


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Set 2012 às 01:57)

Uma grande célula na região da serra de Montejunto neste momento.







Em Almada começa a chover com alguma intensidade. Neste momento 22.7ºC, 90%, 1009.4 hPa.


----------



## GFVB (23 Set 2012 às 01:58)

Começou a chover intensamente na Costa da Caparica e ouve-se trovoada ao longe.
Estou neste momento com 23º.


----------



## granizus (23 Set 2012 às 01:58)

Em São Domingos de Rana entre as 23:30h e as actuais 1:56 caíram 9mm, mas este valor deverá ser considerado por defeito, pois o pluviómetro está um pouco «tapado» pela casa.
Aleluia!!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2012 às 02:03)

Boas

Grande chuvada por volta da 1 da manha, vi algumas estradas inundadas.

Neste momento , aguaceiros, vento moderado.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Set 2012 às 02:07)

Agora sim, chove torrencialmente em lisboa!!


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Set 2012 às 02:09)

Relampagos, chua forte, vento fraco/moderado em Odivelas. Abraços


----------



## seqmad (23 Set 2012 às 02:12)

Por aqui só agora as primeiras gotas de chuva fraca, o chão apenas húmido. Parece impossível, estou a cerca de 10 km de Lisboa, mas isto está a entrar longitudinalmente, como se vê pelo radar...


----------



## rbsmr (23 Set 2012 às 02:19)

Sacavém: chuva forte, trovoada mandou abaixo a iluminação publica


----------



## dASk (23 Set 2012 às 02:23)

Esta ultima actualização do radar agrada-me bastante  vamos ter festa também!!!!


----------



## Chuvento (23 Set 2012 às 02:28)

Boa noite,
Tardou mas chegou! Começou a pingar cerca da 01:45 aqui pelo Entroncamento, com algumas rajadas de vento. Pouco a pouco vai aumentando de intensidade, acompanhada de trovoada. Continuamos por aqui com 23º C.


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2012 às 02:29)




----------



## Gongas (23 Set 2012 às 02:29)

Aqui por Coimbra começa a pingar, relâmpagos ao longe, mas a aproximar.
è incrivel a quantidade de incêndios na zona:  2 na Lousã, São Paulo de Frades...ainda bem que vem chuva para apagar esta tormenta.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2012 às 02:39)

A chuva abrandou, e de momento apenas caem alguns pingos.

Em resumo, *21,6 mm* acumulados desde as 00h. A contabilizar, bastantes relâmpagos e trovões à mistura. 

A temperatura caiu para os actuais 20,1ºC. Humidade nos 90%.

9,4 km/h de SO (225º), e 1011 hPa.


----------



## squidward (23 Set 2012 às 02:40)

Por aqui chove forte e alguma trovoada


----------



## cardu (23 Set 2012 às 02:46)

em tomar ouço os primeiros trovões. Chove pouco ou nada por cá.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2012 às 02:49)

E pronto, por aqui cenário muito mais calmo por agora, acumulado 12,6 mm.

O vento tem vindo a rodar para SW, e a temperatura está nos 19,9ºC e 97%.


----------



## squidward (23 Set 2012 às 02:50)

Caiu há pouco uma forte carga de água, mas agora está tudo mais calmo.


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2012 às 02:52)

Troveja por aqui


----------



## cardu (23 Set 2012 às 02:55)

por tomar começa a chover forte e feio.


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2012 às 03:00)




----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2012 às 03:01)

Em Odivelas, ainda se ouve trovejar ao longe, apesar da chuva já ter cessado.

Caneças vai com *22,0mm* acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Set 2012 às 03:03)

Se aquela mancha vermelha ainda não.atingiu terra então a noite pode.ainda não.ter acabado. Vamos aguardar.


----------



## dASk (23 Set 2012 às 03:08)

por aqui a chover torrencialmente acompanhado de trovoada bem perto!


----------



## rbsmr (23 Set 2012 às 03:08)

Alguém teve um pico elevado de temperatura ou isto está tudo marado?


----------



## seqmad (23 Set 2012 às 03:12)

Finalmente, chuva torrencial - a primeira "mancha vermelha" a desviar para aqui


----------



## dASk (23 Set 2012 às 03:27)

12mm em cerca de 15m, nada mau  o tempo continua abafado e a chover..


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2012 às 03:34)

Parou de chover, 16.2mm acumulados. Ainda troveja!


----------



## jotasetubal (23 Set 2012 às 03:59)

Cairam 2 "morteiros" em cima de setúbal!!
Deu para abanar as janelas!

A chuva intensa já passou


----------



## StormBat (23 Set 2012 às 08:10)

Aqui na Lourinhã praticamente nada, os poucos mm que cairam ao inicio de domingo nem se notam. Olhando para o mar em direcao a sudoeste / Santa Cruz, notam-se algumas células prometedoras, mas já não digo nada...


----------



## Rainstorm (23 Set 2012 às 08:17)

Grande noite e madrugado que tivemos por agora bem mais calmo!
Agora para o dia de hoje que se pode esperar em termos de chuva?


----------



## SicoStorm (23 Set 2012 às 08:39)

moment: 20,1º Humd: 90%   hPa: 1009

Hoje não ligo a rega do jardim !


----------



## p_campos (23 Set 2012 às 09:07)

Bom dia a todos,

Por Vila Franca de Xira, início de madrugada com muita chuva, relâmpagos e trovões bastante fortes e audíveis.

Do que estive a ver no radar e no satélite, para hoje parece-me que haverá alguns aguaceiros.
Estou certo?

Um abraço.
Pedro.


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Set 2012 às 09:23)

Não reportei mais cedo porque fiquei sem eletricidade

aqui na zona de loures tive 44mm (quarenta e quatro) choveu de forma BRUTAL isto quer dizer que:

a Davis registou rainrates de 221 mm/h

brutal trovoada, não tanto pelo º de descargas (15 aprox) mas por terem sido muito próximas.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (23 Set 2012 às 09:24)

p_campos disse:


> (...) Do que estive a ver no radar e no satélite, para hoje parece-me que haverá alguns aguaceiros.
> Estou certo? (...)



Alguns? Hoje vai ser um daqueles dias que provavelmente garagens vão inundar a eletricidade vai faltar e....sei lá mais!

Por aqui só nesta primeira madrugada de Outono registei 11.6mm de precipitação!! Quero ver o resto do dia...

_*Dia do Equinócio de Outono*_:

Céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco a moderado.

Máx: 27.8ºC 
Mín: 16.6ºC 

Por _*hoje*_, primeiro dia de Outono a mínima não desceu para além dos 19.4ºC.

Condições atuais:
19.9ºC 
Não chove.
Vento moderado de sudoeste.


----------



## p_campos (23 Set 2012 às 09:28)

Já tinha saudades da chuva... das trovoadas...


----------



## David sf (23 Set 2012 às 09:33)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Alguns? Hoje vai ser um daqueles dias que provavelmente garagens vão inundar a eletricidade vai faltar e....sei lá mais!



Em princípio, e a fazer fé tanto na previsão dos modelos, como na análise das imagens de satélite e de radar, a região de Lisboa já não deverá ser muito afectada ao longo do dia de hoje. Não sendo de descartar alguma precipitação, é extremamente improvável que o que aí venha inunde garagens e faça faltar a electricidade.


----------



## Iuri (23 Set 2012 às 10:06)

Estoril teve carga de água assustadora entre as 0h00 a 1h30.
Impressionante!


----------



## fhff (23 Set 2012 às 10:58)

Depois de ter aqui reportado à noite, a precipitação aqui por Colares ficou-se em 27 mm, sobretudo no periodo entre as 00:30 e 01:30. O resto da noite foi mais calma.


----------



## F_R (23 Set 2012 às 11:02)

Mínima 19,5ºC

Agora 20,3ºC

12,2mm acumulados nas últimas 24 horas


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2012 às 11:03)

Aqui até ao momento 13,0 mm.

21,1ºC e 79% o vento é fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## Lousano (23 Set 2012 às 11:16)

Boa dia.

O dia segue céu muito nublado e vento moderado.

Tmin 20,1ºC

Tactual: 20,9ºC

Precip: 3,0mm


----------



## ALV72 (23 Set 2012 às 11:31)

Estava á espera de mais aqui , só choveu qualquer coisa por volta da 10 da manhã, e mesmo assim pouco.
Ontem á noite houve vento, viam-se os clarões ao longe e de resto só Incêndios no Concelho da Lousã 

João


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2012 às 11:33)

Iuri disse:


> Estoril teve carga de água assustadora entre as 0h00 a 1h30.
> Impressionante!




Sem duvida, foi impressionante, em Birre algumas estradas inundaram.


----------



## DRC (23 Set 2012 às 11:40)

Estava na festa da Azambuja ontem cerca da meia-noite quando se começaram a ver relâmpagos ao longe, pouco depois vim-me embora e comecei a apanhar chuva em Vila Franca de Xira, fraca mas que se manteve até à Póvoa de Santa Iria onde poucos minutos depois houve dois ou três trovões muito fortes e caiu uma monumental chuvada. 
Pelo menos já deu para matar saudades dela.


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2012 às 11:42)

Aqui em Setubal foi mesmo aquela trovoada por volta das 4 da madrugada tirando isso mais nada a destacar!! infelizmente estava num bar durante a trovoada não deu para recolher imagens 

A precipitação aqui de madrugada foi de 10,2mm


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2012 às 12:11)

Bom dia.

Depois de cerca das 3h da madrugada, a situação acalmou consideravelmente. A partir daí apenas acumulei precipitação de aguaceiros esporádicos.

A mínima foi de *19,1ºC*, e actualmente estão 21,7ºC, com 68% de humidade.

20,5 km/h de SO (225º), e 1013 hPa de pressão, tendo esta atingido um mínimo de 1010 hPa.

O total da madrugada encontra-se em *25,6 mm*.


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2012 às 12:24)

A temperatura mínima foi ainda alta de 19,7ºC

Agora estão 22,5ºc com 80%Hr o vento é muito fraco e o céu está encoberto


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2012 às 12:54)

Boas

Sigo com *21,1ºC*, poucas nuvens,vento moderado.


----------



## Rainstorm (23 Set 2012 às 13:51)

Foi mesmo uma noite que durou desde +- das 12:10 até ás 2:00
Tivemos desde chuva fraca até chuva diluviana!
Vamos ver o que a tarde nos trás!


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2012 às 14:02)

> *Chuva forte em Lisboa causou inundações e uma pessoa ficou ferida*
> 
> O Regimento de Sapadores Bombeiros de Lisboa recebeu cerca de 60 pedidos de ajuda devido a inundações causadas pela chuva forte que caiu durante a noite. Houve ainda registo da queda do revestimento de um teto sobre uma moradora, que teve de receber assistência hospitalar.
> 
> ...


Fonte: Jornal de Noticias.


----------



## Dinis93 (23 Set 2012 às 14:21)

Voltou a ficar encoberto por aqui e com alguma chuva fraca.
O vento continua a soprar forte de Sudoeste / Oeste.


----------



## Lousano (23 Set 2012 às 14:49)

E começaram os aguaceiros. 

Vamos ver quanto vai acumular esta tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2012 às 15:10)

Sigo com *22,5ºC*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Set 2012 às 15:16)

Extremos de ontem:

*T. Máxima:* *24.8ºC*
*T. Mínima:* *18.4ºC*
Dados MeteoPortela
__

Precipitação acumulada até agora: *35.6mm*
Dados MeteoPortela


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2012 às 15:28)

18.0mm acumulados por aqui.


----------



## Rainstorm (23 Set 2012 às 15:45)

Aproxima-se um aguaçeiro, o vento tem vindo a aumentar!


----------



## zejorge (23 Set 2012 às 15:52)

Boa tarde

Sigo com 20,7º e 5,2 mm acumulados.O vento sopra forte de SW c/ a rajada máxima de 43,5 kmh às 14:37 UTC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Set 2012 às 16:28)

Vídeo relativo à actividade eléctrica que passou por Loures esta madrugada:


A bomba da noite foi o 2º relâmpago/trovão do vídeo.


----------



## Rainstorm (23 Set 2012 às 18:45)

E para amanhã com que podemos contar?


----------



## jpalhais (23 Set 2012 às 19:08)

Rainstorm disse:


> E para amanhã com que podemos contar?



Com um bom dia de praia , tal como hoje...


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2012 às 19:12)

Boa tarde

Sigo com *18,8ºC*, poucas nuvens, vento moderado.


----------



## DRC (23 Set 2012 às 19:30)

jpalhais disse:


> Com um bom dia de praia , tal como hoje...



Para amanhã (à semelhança de hoje) com uma temperatura máxima prevista de apenas 23ºC para Lisboa e com a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos duvido muito que se possa considerar um bom dia de praia.


----------



## Stormm (23 Set 2012 às 21:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Vídeo relativo à actividade eléctrica que passou por Loures esta madrugada:
> 
> Instabilidade Loures 23.09.2012  - YouTube
> 
> A bomba da noite foi o 2º relâmpago/trovão do vídeo.




Bom video Duarte! Deu para captar alguns raios interessantes!


----------



## SicoStorm (23 Set 2012 às 21:45)

temp:17.6º 

Refrescou um pouco, isso já se nota !


----------



## Teles (23 Set 2012 às 22:00)

Por aqui desde esta madrugada tem havido umas boas regas  Infelizmente o meu pulvíometro sofreu danos inreversiveis   mas deixo aqui algumas fotos do dia de hoje:


http://www.meteopt.com/comunidade/imagens/16-23-setembro-2012


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2012 às 22:01)

Boa noite

As nuvens desapareceram voltaram as noites um pouco mais frescas, sigo com *16,8ºC* e vento nulo.


----------



## jpalhais (23 Set 2012 às 22:29)

DRC disse:


> Para amanhã (à semelhança de hoje) com uma temperatura máxima prevista de apenas 23ºC para Lisboa e com a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos duvido muito que se possa considerar um bom dia de praia.



Acredita que hoje esteve um bom dia de praia por aqui. Se amanhã a previsão é idêntica , vai ser um bom dia de praia.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Set 2012 às 22:30)

Ganda chuvada hoje de madrugada por aqui e eu a dormir, segundo familiares começou de repente, sendo que num momento estava a começar a pingar e depois estava um dilúvio e trovoada espetaculares, durante o resto do dia alguns aguaceiros, no geral fracos, um ou outro mais forte mas nada de especial. A estação do IM da 1 às 2 da manhã registou cerca de 27/28mm, nada mau.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Set 2012 às 22:46)

Máxima de *23.3ºC*.

Neste momento 18.9ºC (mínima até agora).

Precipitação acumulada inalterou-se ao longo do dia, ficando-se nos *35,6mm*.
Dados MeteoPortela


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Set 2012 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

17,8ºC / 22,2ºC e 13,0 mm.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Set 2012 às 01:01)

Madrugada calma, de vento nulo, e com 17,6ºC actuais.

Ontem, máxima de *22,3ºC*. Terminei o dia com *25,6 mm* acumulados, os mesmos que já tinha de manhã.

72% de humidade, e 1019 hPa de pressão, ainda em rápida subida.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2012 às 01:13)

Boas

Sigo com *15,9ºC*,ceu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## PDias (24 Set 2012 às 09:50)

Bom dia,

só hoje pude reportar (estou no trabalho), dado que fiquei sem net e telefone na madrugada de Domingo até agora, nessa madrugada caíram 26,1mm acompanhados de vento forte e trovoada também forte, caíram vários raios aqui perto que fizeram estremecer a casa, um deles atingiu em cheio a torre da igreja da Aldeia Galêga da Merceana que fez com que a torre ficasse parcialmente destruída  http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/programas/jornaldanoite/2012/09/23/edicao-de-23-09-2012-1-parte-1 (a partir dos 5 minutos), já tinha saudades de uma noite assim, que venha a próxima.


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Set 2012 às 10:41)

Bom dia,

Na madrugada de Domingo só dei pela chuva cerca da 1h30m da manhã quando saia da festa de aniversário a que fui. Escorreguei logo à saida do bar ... ( e não foi das caipiroskas ) Era uma chuva miuda acompanhada de relâmpagos de som difuso, surdo. Mas depois o Outono, em entrada triunfal, trouxe uma massa compacta de nuvens vindas do mar e do lado Sul da vila, lançando chuva copiosa juntamente com o ribombar de relâmpagos abissais e trovoada imponente.
De manhã, céu com nuvens mas boas abertas, quando passei no Jogo da Bola de bicicleta podia-se apreciar o aroma do ar fresco e limpo da nova Estação. O mar estava revolto e num belissimo tom verde-claro acinzentado. 
Bem-vindo Sua Excelência o Outono


----------



## Gilmet (24 Set 2012 às 10:50)

Bom dia!

Madrugada fresca, com mínima de *15,2ºC*, apenas possível devido à acalmia do vento já depois das 6h.

De momento, 20,2ºC, 8,6 km/h de ONO (292º), 58% de humidade, e céu muito nublado por Cumulus.

1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2012 às 11:29)

Bom dia

Madrugada bastante humida e fresca, a minima registada foi de *13,6ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Set 2012 às 11:32)

Por cá a 1ª rega deste outono/inverno rendeu 14,6 mm


----------



## Dinis93 (24 Set 2012 às 12:11)

Uma madrugada e manhã tão fresquinhas como já não via há... nem sei quando tempo.

Que bom!


----------



## meteo (24 Set 2012 às 12:32)

DRC disse:


> Para amanhã (à semelhança de hoje) com uma temperatura máxima prevista de apenas 23ºC para Lisboa e com a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos duvido muito que se possa considerar um bom dia de praia.



Hoje aqui na Linha está um bom dia de praia. 
Sem vento,algum calor e céu limpo! Nuvens só para o interior.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2012 às 12:42)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Na madrugada de Domingo só dei pela chuva cerca da 1h30m da manhã quando saia da festa de aniversário a que fui. Escorreguei logo à saida do bar ... ( e não foi das caipiroskas ) Era uma chuva miuda acompanhada de relâmpagos de som difuso, surdo. Mas depois o Outono, em entrada triunfal, trouxe uma massa compacta de nuvens vindas do mar e do lado Sul da vila, lançando chuva copiosa juntamente com o ribombar de relâmpagos abissais e trovoada imponente.
> De manhã, céu com nuvens mas boas abertas, quando passei no Jogo da Bola de bicicleta podia-se apreciar o aroma do ar fresco e limpo da nova Estação. O mar estava revolto e num belissimo tom verde-claro acinzentado.
> Bem-vindo Sua Excelência o Outono





Bela descrição


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Set 2012 às 13:38)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Bom dia,
> De manhã, céu com nuvens mas boas abertas, quando passei no Jogo da Bola de bicicleta podia-se apreciar o aroma do ar fresco e limpo da nova Estação.



Boas 

Saudades de andar de bicicleta na vila, nem todos sabem o que é o Jogo da Bola, na Vila da Ericeira.

Praça da República - Para os populares Jogo da Bola bem no centro da vila 

Abraços


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Set 2012 às 14:36)

Maiores valores de precipitação acumulada em estações do IM no dia de ontem:

*Figueira da Foz - 28,2mm
Lisboa (Tapada da Ajuda) - 27,1mm
Alcobaça - 25,5mm
Sintra-Cacém - 24,9mm
Lisboa (Gago Coutinho) - 22,5mm*


----------



## PedroAfonso (24 Set 2012 às 16:09)

Bom eu não sei se era suposto chover mas a verdade é que de NW está a ficar casa vez mais negro.


----------



## F_R (24 Set 2012 às 17:07)

Máxima 24,6ºC

Agora 22,3ºC


----------



## Empish (24 Set 2012 às 18:25)

Dinis93 disse:


> Uma madrugada e manhã tão fresquinhas como já não via há... nem sei quando tempo.
> 
> Que bom!




mesmo, se bem me lembro, no ano passado por esta altura e ainda tinhamos temperaturas bastante altas ou estou enganado?


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Set 2012 às 18:39)

Não nesta altura no ano passado estávamos com temperaturas altas e tempo seco sem fim á vista


----------



## F_R (24 Set 2012 às 19:30)

19,8ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2012 às 21:15)

Boa noite
*
 Temperatura máxima: 23,8ºC
 Temperatura actual : 18,4ºC*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (24 Set 2012 às 22:12)

Boa Noite!

Ontem, primeiro dia de Outono, _*23 de Setembro*_, a precipitação ficou-se pelos 13.7mm, ou seja durante a tarde acabaram por cair á conta de uns aguaceiros bem passageiros uns míseros 2.1mm a acrescentar aos 11.6mm que choveram de madrugada. O céu esteve muito nublado, com boas abertas durante a tarde, e o vento soprou moderado de sudoeste.

Máx: 23.7ºC 
Mín: 17.6ºC 

Já _*hoje, 24*_, céu com períodos de muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante oeste. Não caiu uma única gota!

Máx: 23.2ºC
Mín: 15.2ºC

Era mesmo muito fixe que a Nadine chegasse ao continente, para animar aqui o ambiente que está muito seco e aborrecido

Até amanhã!


----------



## SicoStorm (24 Set 2012 às 22:16)

moment:18º
Humid:83% 
Vent: SW
hPa:1014 

Massa de ar fresco tende a atingir a Penins. Iber. , alguma 
precipitação  será de prever


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Set 2012 às 22:43)

*T. Máxima: 22,5ºC
T. Mínima *(até agora)*: 17,3ºC*

Por aqui estão (~)20.0ºC, 19,9ºC na Portela (MeteoPortela).


----------



## F_R (24 Set 2012 às 22:44)

17,5ºc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Set 2012 às 22:46)

Acumulados ontem 38,6 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2012 às 23:02)

Boa noite

Sigo com *17,9ºC* , ceu nublado, vento fraco.

Segundo consta, amanha a tarde volta a chuva, que venha ela  que muita falta faz.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2012 às 00:41)

Boa madrugada.

Dia agradável, ontem, com máxima de *21,7ºC*.

De momento, 17,7ºC, vento nulo, e céu pouco nublado por Cumulus.

73% de humidade, e 1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Set 2012 às 01:19)

*Outubro - Novembro  2012*

Boa noite! Alguém que me possa dizer como vai estar o mês de Outubro e Novembro face a temperaturas e precipitações? 
Pois pertenço a uma empresa florestal de combate a incêndios e necessitava de saber como se vai comportar a meteorologia. Obrigado


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (25 Set 2012 às 07:19)

*Re: Outubro - Novembro  2012*



JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite! Alguém que me possa dizer como vai estar o mês de Outubro e Novembro face a temperaturas e precipitações?
> Pois pertenço a uma empresa florestal de combate a incêndios e necessitava de saber como se vai comportar a meteorologia. Obrigado



Acho que estás no tópico errado, este sim pode-te ajudar:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...tono-inverno-2012-13-a-6622-3.html#post342737

Bom Dia


----------



## F_R (25 Set 2012 às 10:47)

Mínima 15.5ºC

Agora 18.4ºC

Ainda chuveu um pouco durante a noite mas só acumulou 0.1mm

Ver se chove alguma coisa de jeito durante o resto do dia


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Set 2012 às 10:51)

Bom dia,

Marquês de Pombal neste momento céu nublado, vento fraco e estão cerca de 20ºC


----------



## Lousano (25 Set 2012 às 11:39)

Bom dia.

Aqui já chuviscou e acumulou os primeiros 0,5mm do dia.

Por agora céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 18,1ºC.

Tmin: 16,4ºC


----------



## F_R (25 Set 2012 às 13:57)

Céu nublado e 20,3ºC

De vez em quando lá vão caindo uns pingos


----------



## miguel (25 Set 2012 às 14:08)

Em Setúbal ora ta sol ora não está 

Mínima de 18,3ºC

Agora estão 22,8ºc e vento moderado rajada máxima 40km/h a espera da noite para ver chover


----------



## zejorge (25 Set 2012 às 15:54)

Céu encoberto, temperatura nos 21,2º, o vento sopra moderado a forte de SSW, com a rajada máxima registada de 37 kmh.
Por enquanto nada de chuva.....


----------



## Ricardo Martins (25 Set 2012 às 16:27)

Uns belos chuviscos aqui no meu trabalho Terrugem - Sintra


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2012 às 16:41)

Boas

Sigo com 20,6ºC , vento moderado.

Em Alcabideche o ceu encontra-se assim, como é visivel na zona da Pena/Castelos dos Mouros já ocorre precipitação.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2012 às 16:47)

Em Odivelas também já vai chovendo.

Caneças com 0,6mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2012 às 16:58)

Ja chove com alguma intensidade.


----------



## F_R (25 Set 2012 às 17:45)

Vai chovendo fraco

1,4mm acumulados

17,3ºC

Máxima 22,2ºC


----------



## granizus (25 Set 2012 às 17:46)

Aqui no centro de Lisboa (Marquês - Rua Castilho) já chove há uma hora, mas fraco. 
Venha mais!


----------



## F_R (25 Set 2012 às 18:28)

Continua a chuva fraca

Chegamos aos 3,0mm acumulados

16,7ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Set 2012 às 19:08)

Acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro a precipitação passou de 0,2mm para 2,8mm em menos de 5 minutos o rain rate máximo foi de 47,2mm/h foi o aperitivo para o que ai vem pela noite com a frente 

Temperatura de 18,7ºC


----------



## lsalvador (25 Set 2012 às 19:53)

Chove torrencialmente em Tomar


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Set 2012 às 20:30)

Chove forte em Loures, (~)18.0ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2012 às 20:36)

Chuva forte neste momento!! 

*108,84 mm/h*, e *5,3 mm* acumulados até ao momento, sendo 4,2 mm destes, nos últimos minutos!

17,2ºC e 86%. 20,5 km/h de NO (315º).

1007 hPa de pressão!


----------



## Dinis93 (25 Set 2012 às 20:39)

Chuva muito forte em Alcobaça durante toda a tarde (obviamente com pausas de vez em quando. E está tanto frio, apesar de estarem 16ºC.


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2012 às 20:42)

O mesmo em Odivelas.
Cai mesmo com muita intensidade.

Caneças segue com 8,8mm acumulados.


----------



## NfrG (25 Set 2012 às 20:52)

Boa noite

Cai com força aqui também!


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2012 às 20:55)

A precipitação cai agora a ritmo mais fraco, mas constante.

*16,6ºC* actuais, com *11,7 mm* acumulados.

Vento moderado de No (315º).


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Set 2012 às 21:04)

Aqui no buraco seco, 4,2 mm.

16,8ºC e vento moderado de oeste.


----------



## Iuri (25 Set 2012 às 21:15)

Por aqui já choveu mais. Ponto alto foi às 20h30, com chuva grossa.


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Set 2012 às 21:20)

Olá boa noite,

Está a chover aqui no Marquês. Agora está mais moderado mas há momentos chovia "cats and dogs". Esta tarde apanhei _aquela_ molha cerca das 17h30m na Av. de Roma. Ia só atravessar para entrar no carro, estão a ver? só atravessar! Resultado: Fiquei um "pinto" acabado de nascer. E para cúmulo e estupefacção de todos tirei uma foto de dentro do carro (que não se vê nada por causa do reflexo). Não sou um meteolouco mas estou a começar a manifestar sérios sintomas do Síndrome!


----------



## dASk (25 Set 2012 às 21:24)

A chuva torrencial também já chegou à margem sul


----------



## rufer (25 Set 2012 às 22:10)

Boas.
Por alcobaça tem chovido bem. A minha estação já marca 26 mm. 
E continua.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2012 às 22:19)

Acalmia, por agora, precipitando fraco.

*18,0 mm* acumulados, e 15,9ºC, tendo há pouco atingido os *15,7ºC*.

90% de humidade, e 14,0 km/h de OSO (248º).

1008 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Set 2012 às 23:10)

Continua a chover ininterruptamente desde há cerca de 3 horas.

Por aqui o sensor marca (~)17.0ºC. 

*Caneças:* 14,6ºC; 22,8mm.
*Portela:* 16,1ºC; 20,6mm
*Vale de S. Gião, Milharado:* 15,4ºC; 19,6mm.


----------



## F_R (25 Set 2012 às 23:29)

Bem choveu bem nas últimas horas

Agora vai pingando tendo já acumulado 14,2mm

15,5ºC neste momento que significa a mínima do dia


----------



## miguel (25 Set 2012 às 23:48)

Vai chovendo fraco e vai continuar nas próximas horas assim!!

Acumulado até ao momento 10,0mm

Temperatura 16,8ºC
Pressão de 1008,1hPa 
Humidade 92%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Set 2012 às 00:29)

Pelas 22:30h já tinha 26,0 mm.

O rasto de pedras e terra a correr pela rua ilustra bem a precipitação acumulada desde o final da tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Set 2012 às 00:35)

O dia fechou com 27,8 mm acumulados.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2012 às 00:37)

25 de Setembro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *15,2ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *21,1ºC*
Precipitação: *19,0 mm*

---

De momento, 15,1ºC, após ter tido 14,9ºC. Sigo já com 1,1 mm acumulados.

90% de humidade, vento fraco, e 1008 hPa de pressão.

Chuva fraca.


----------



## Maria Papoila (26 Set 2012 às 09:41)

Bom dia,
´
No Marquês de Pombal está céu com algumas núvens mas vê-se azul. A temperatura é agora de cerca de 17º. Está mais fresquinho que ontem e há um vento fraquito. (Altura de começar a procurar uns botins de meia estação bem daqueles "os mais que lindos" )


----------



## PDias (26 Set 2012 às 10:31)

Bom dia,

por aqui desde ontem pelas 16.30H até final da madrugada de hoje que choveu sempre certinho com alguns períodos moderada a forte mas nada de grandes exageros, foi chuva boa para os terrenos, acumulou 27,3mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Set 2012 às 11:10)

A noite ainda rendeu 4,8 mm.

Mínima de 14,3ºC, de momento 18,0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2012 às 11:14)

Boas

Aqui a noite rendeu 8,2mm o que faz 18,4mm ao longo de toda a frente fria, muito bom!!

A mínima foi fria de 14,9ºC

Agora céu muito nublado mas com abertas e 20,3ºC


----------



## SicoStorm (26 Set 2012 às 13:27)

Boas !

A temp. min. baixou aos13.7ºum pouco fresco
agora estão 18.8º e 57% Hum.
a P.Atmf voltou a subir para 1007 mb...


----------



## F_R (26 Set 2012 às 16:00)

22,0ºC agora

1,8mm acumulados hoje


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2012 às 18:25)

Boa tarde.

A madrugada rendeu *5,0 mm*, que se mantiveram ao longo do dia.

Mínima de *13,8ºC*, e máxima de *20,4ºC*.

De momento, 19,7ºC e 46% de humidade.

1010 hPa, e vento fraco de NO (315º).


----------



## F_R (26 Set 2012 às 20:30)

17,6ºc


----------



## SicoStorm (26 Set 2012 às 20:52)

moment: 16.1º 

Nuvens altas a S.W

De Progressão rapida , probabilidade de chuva forte !


----------



## windchill (26 Set 2012 às 21:08)

Nunca tinha visto uns cirros tão rápidos como os que vi hoje!!!


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2012 às 21:17)

De momento, 16,6ºC, em descida lenta, com vento fraco do quadrante Norte (oscilando entre NNO e NNE).

60% de humidade, e 1011 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Set 2012 às 21:18)

windchill disse:


> Nunca tinha visto uns cirros tão rápidos como os que vi hoje!!!



Uma possível explicação:


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2012 às 22:18)

Boa noite

Sigo com uma noite fresca, *15,5ºC*, vento fraco.


----------



## windchill (26 Set 2012 às 22:39)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Uma possível explicação:



Essa imagem é esclarecedora!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (26 Set 2012 às 22:42)

Boa Noite

Finalmente tivemos um dia bem outonal logo no início da estação, _*25 de Setembro*_, céu muito nublado, períodos de chuva a partir da tarde e vento moderado do quadrante oeste.

Máx: 21.9ºC                     
Mín:  15.2ºC 

Precipitação: 11.5mm

Durante o dia de hoje, _*26 de Setembro*_, o céu manteve-se nublado e ensolarado, e como o vento pouco soprou, a meio da tarde era quase impossível estar sem boné e manga curta ao sol, embora a manhã até tenha sido fresca com ocorrência de inversão térmica nos vales.

Máx: 20ºC
Mín: 12.8ºC 

Neste momento o céu encontra-se nublado por nuvens altas, estão 14.4ºC.

Até amanhã!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Set 2012 às 22:48)

Extremos de ontem MeteoPortela

*T. Máxima: 22,4ºC
T. Mínima: 15,3ºC

Precipitação acumulada: 21,3mm*

Por aqui o sensor indica (~)17.5ºC, 17.0ºC na Portela (MeteoPortela).


----------



## F_R (27 Set 2012 às 09:51)

Mínima 14.2ºC

Agora 18.1ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2012 às 10:04)

Na grande Lisboa o inicio da manhã foi de alguma chuva.

Caneças segue com um acumulado de 2,6mm. O mesmo que praticamente toda a região da Lisboa.

A titulo de curiosidade, a precipitação acumulada este mês em Caneças vai em 66,2mm.
(Valor superior à média de Setembro).


----------



## NfrG (27 Set 2012 às 16:45)

Que escuridão neste momento!


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2012 às 16:48)

Bem por aqui nada a relatar céu muito nublado parece que vai chover mas não vai  pelo menos ate de madrugada!! mas pode ser que para o fim do dia próxima madrugada isto anime com a depressão a ficar em cima do algarve..faz rotunda no Algarve mas pode beneficiar esta zona :P

Mínima de 15,1ºC

Precipitação 0,6mm de madrugada

Temperatura máxima 22,8ºC


----------



## NfrG (27 Set 2012 às 17:12)

A escuridão já se foi, o céu continua muito nublado mas não chove. Está teimosa.


----------



## c.bernardino (27 Set 2012 às 17:55)

É verdade, o céu fechado mas sem chuva. ODEIO estas condições. 

Hoje registo 2.6 mm e minima de 13ºC


----------



## F_R (27 Set 2012 às 18:02)

Céu completamente nublado mas nada de chuva.

Máxima 22,6ºC

Agora 19,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2012 às 18:42)

Boas pessoal


Aqui em Alcabideche ( Cascais), ceu bastante nublado,parece que está para cair aguaceiros a qualquer momento...mas está dificil. Sigo com uns frescos 17,4ºC , vento moderado.


----------



## NunoBrito (27 Set 2012 às 18:50)

Tenho de ir lá fora fazer a dança da chuva.

Acho que só falta mesmo isso porque nublado com fartura já ele está.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Set 2012 às 18:57)

O Céu permanece muito nublado e escuro já à algumas horas, mas a chuva não cai nem por nada parece que está presa

O que se passa


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2012 às 19:26)

Trovejou por aí?
O IM mostra algumas descargas perto de Lisboa..


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2012 às 19:31)

Céu bem carregado...sigo com 16,9ºC





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2012 às 19:32)

Neste momento vai pingando em Setúbal!!


----------



## dASk (27 Set 2012 às 19:36)

por aqui também ja vai pingando, mas vem aí + qualquer coisa se não se perder, a sul de Setúbal ja se formam algumas manchas de percipitação


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2012 às 21:05)

Chove fraco mas certinho 1,2mm 

17,6ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2012 às 21:22)

Extremos de ontem MeteoPortela

*T. Máxima: 20.5ºC
T. Mínima: 14.8ºC

Precipitação acumulada: 12.4mm*
__
Por aqui o sensor indica (~)19.5ºC.

Este mês Portela já leva *69.8mm* (incluindo os 0.5mm de hoje).


----------



## dASk (27 Set 2012 às 21:22)

por aqui chove fraco a roçar o moderado.  mas as gotas são bastante grossas!


----------



## Microburst (27 Set 2012 às 21:43)

Chove mansinho, mas de gota grossa. Até agora 1,6mm.


----------



## JAlves (27 Set 2012 às 21:59)

supercell disse:


> Trovejou por aí?
> O IM mostra algumas descargas perto de Lisboa..



Por volta das 18h parece-me ter ouvido 2 trovões de facto mas o barulho do meu filhote não me deixou de perceber se era mesmo trovoada. Até pensei que eram os vizinhos de cima a arrastar móveis. Agora vejo que parece que era mesmo trovoada.



Microburst disse:


> Chove mansinho, mas de gota grossa. Até agora 1,6mm.



Tal como por aqui.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2012 às 22:05)

Chove há cerca de 3/4 de hora, fraco mas com pingas grossas, (~)18.5ºC.


----------



## NfrG (27 Set 2012 às 22:20)

O mesmo por aqui, fraco mas de pingas grossas.


----------



## F_R (27 Set 2012 às 22:21)

Nada de chuva por estas bandas

17,3ºC

2,6mm hoje


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2012 às 22:23)

Por aqui vai chovendo, levo já  3,0 mm, mês se Setembro chuvoso este .


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2012 às 22:29)

Chuva fraca, mas com pingos grossos, com 16,1ºC, em descida.

Total de *4,0 mm* acumulados hoje (1 mm dos quais, nos últimos minutos).

10,1 km/h de NE (45º), e 71% de humidade.

1011 hPa de pressão.


----------



## F_R (27 Set 2012 às 22:42)

Começou agora a chover por cá


----------



## F_R (27 Set 2012 às 23:09)

Chove bem agora

Já 4,2mm acumulados


----------



## Chuvento (27 Set 2012 às 23:45)

Por aqui começou a chover  f i n a a a a l m e n t e às 23:35 !


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2012 às 23:46)

Caem apenas uns pingos, por agora. No entanto, a precipitação em si ainda não teve qualquer interrupção.

15,4ºC e *5,0 mm* acumulados.

75% de humidade, e 1011 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Microburst (27 Set 2012 às 23:52)

De facto choveu com alguma intensidade, agora acalmou e até se vê a lua por entre as nuvens. Deu para acumular cerca de 3,2mm.


----------



## F_R (27 Set 2012 às 23:54)

Bela chuvada na última hora

Neste momento 11,2mm acumulados


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2012 às 23:58)

Aqui deixou de chover apenas tenho acumulados hoje 1,4mm que faz 30,0mm este Setembro

Temperatura é que esta bem baixa!! 15,9ºC e 81%Hr


----------



## F_R (28 Set 2012 às 00:01)

Neste momento parou de chover

14,5ºC

11,8mm acumulados


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2012 às 00:03)

E o acumulado de ontem foram 4,8 mm.

De momento vai chovendo fraco e 15,2ºC o vento está fraco.


----------



## squidward (28 Set 2012 às 00:48)

por aqui ainda vai chovendo de forma regular


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Set 2012 às 07:29)

Bom dia

O dia de _*ontem*_ foi um pouco teimoso, céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado do quadrante norte, mas nem uma única gota.
Acabou por chover, sim, mas só depois da meia-noite. 

Máx.: 21.2ºC
Mín.: 13.3ºC


_*Hoje*_ acabo por registar então 2.1mm de precipitação.
Sigo com mínima de 14.6ºC, temperatura atual de 14.7ºC e céu muito nublado com aspeto carregado.

Até logo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Set 2012 às 07:40)

Céu nublado, (~)15.0ºC.


----------



## F_R (28 Set 2012 às 09:14)

Bom dia

Céu nublado

Mínima 13.9ºC
Agora 15.0ºC

4.0mm acumulados


----------



## vitamos (28 Set 2012 às 09:46)

Vai chovendo, a espaços moderadamente, desde as 8h30! Uma rega já considerável.


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2012 às 11:12)

Boas

Madrugada sem precipitação! a mínima foi de 15,0ºC!

Mais um dia de céu encoberto em que não vai chover, a chuva a acontecer aqui e em muitos outros locais será de noite com o centro da depressão a se deslocar para o interior de Espanha, é a unica e ultima hipótese de termos precipitação deste evento Ibérico. 

Temperatura atual 17,7ºC


----------



## HotSpot (28 Set 2012 às 11:41)

Encoberto e já caíram uns pingos. Mínima de 14,7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2012 às 12:00)

Final de manhã fresco, com 17,2ºC e 79% de humidade.

O céu mantém-se encoberto, e o vento sopra em geral fraco.

1010 hpa de pressão, e *1,0 mm* acumulado.

Mínima de *14,6ºC*.


----------



## vitamos (28 Set 2012 às 12:11)

E aqui continua a chover certinho e direitinho!


----------



## Golden Fields (28 Set 2012 às 14:25)

Em Coimbra choveu e bem de manhã, por agora parou mas o céu continua bastante nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2012 às 15:40)

Por aqui o acumulado vai nos 1,8 mm.

De momento 19,7ºC e vento nulo/fraco.


----------



## Trovão Almada (28 Set 2012 às 17:21)

Boas Malta: 

 temos um azar... em Espanha , um temporal dos bons e nós aqui bem ao lado sem direito a nada...


----------



## Trovão Almada (28 Set 2012 às 17:24)

ate tinha recarregado as baterias da maquina de filmar para gravar algo que pudesse surgir.....


----------



## Sunnyrainy (28 Set 2012 às 18:08)

Trovão Almada disse:


> ate tinha recarregado as baterias da maquina de filmar para gravar algo que pudesse surgir.....



Acho que bem as podes guardar pelo andar da carroagem:s 

É tudo uma enorme lotaria. A nós não nos saiu desta vez a sorte grande!

Mesmo assim e apesar deste ultimo episódio ter sido meio fiasco, este até foi um arranque de Outono digno de nome 

Por agora céu nublado com nuvens bem escuras. Sem chuva.


----------



## DRC (28 Set 2012 às 18:12)

Céu muito nublado, já chuviscou.
Temperatura nos 20,2ºC.


----------



## dASk (28 Set 2012 às 18:14)

Será que ainda chega alguma coisa digna aqui à area da Grande Lisboa?


----------



## DRC (28 Set 2012 às 18:17)

dASk disse:


> Será que ainda chega alguma coisa digna aqui à area da Grande Lisboa?



Possivelmente só alguns chuviscos como os que caíram há bocado aqui.


----------



## Trovão Almada (28 Set 2012 às 18:19)

tambem tava a ver ser chegava algo aqui a almada mas pelos vistos .....


----------



## Trovão Almada (28 Set 2012 às 18:21)

nunca mais somos presenteados com umas boas trovoadas...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (28 Set 2012 às 18:26)

Finalmente um aguaceiro!


----------



## dASk (28 Set 2012 às 18:30)

Chuviscos ne? neste momento cai forte de gota grossa


----------



## dASk (28 Set 2012 às 18:35)

Que chuvada brutal mesmo, nada a espera disto, muito localizado e com pena minha porque a EMA da Moita parece que ñ ta a apanhar com nada! da pra ver o pontinho no radar


----------



## Trovão Almada (28 Set 2012 às 18:38)

dASk disse:


> Que chuvada brutal mesmo, nada a espera disto, muito localizado e com pena minha porque a EMA da Moita parece que ñ ta a apanhar com nada! da pra ver o pontinho no radar





Aqui vai pingando .......


----------



## dASk (28 Set 2012 às 18:40)

Com isto que acabei de assistir agora estou espectante quanto à noite que aí vem... Estas nuvens abrem as comportas a 100%


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Set 2012 às 18:46)

dASk disse:


> Com isto que acabei de assistir agora estou espectante quanto à noite que aí vem... Estas nuvens abrem as comportas a 100%



É verdade, aqui também está a cair bem.


----------



## Trovão Almada (28 Set 2012 às 18:54)

so em almada e que nao ha nada .. . . . . infelizmente e mesmo azar.passa tudo ao longe


----------



## windchill (28 Set 2012 às 19:07)

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/337/dsc0514ch.jpg/]
	
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]

A coisa tá preta para os lados da arrábida...


----------



## windchill (28 Set 2012 às 19:11)

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/dsc0517w.jpg/]
	
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]

Formaçao curiosa esta.... será que é o aperitivo para a noite que aí vem?!


----------



## jotasetubal (28 Set 2012 às 22:52)

windchill disse:


> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/337/dsc0514ch.jpg/]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
> 
> A coisa tá preta para os lados da arrábida...



No centro da cidade de Setúbal não caiu nada de especial...só se ficou tudo pela serra...


----------



## supercell (28 Set 2012 às 23:08)

Pelo radar esgalha bem por aí...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Set 2012 às 23:59)

*Extremos de 27 de Setembro* MeteoPortela

T. Máxima: *22.4ºC*
T. Mínima: *14.2ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *1.0mm*
_______

*Extremos de ontem* MeteoPortela

T. Máxima: *21.7ºC*
T. Mínima: *14.6ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *2.5mm*
_______

Agora aqui (~)18.5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2012 às 00:36)

Ontem o acumulado foi de 1,8 mm.

De momento tudo calmo e 17,4ºC, o vento está fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2012 às 01:36)

Boa noite

Sigo com *17,1ºC* , céu nublado, vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2012 às 10:25)

Bom dia

Minima de *16,2ºC*. Neste momento *18,1ºC*, vento forte.
Serra de Sintra com a sua neblina caracteristica em dias de forte nortada.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gilmet (29 Set 2012 às 11:04)

Bom dia.

Madrugada sem chuva, de vento moderado a forte do quadrante Norte.

A mínima ficou-se pelos *17,0ºC*.

De momento, 19,3ºC com céu muito nublado por Fractus, e humidade nos 76%.

Pressão a 1015 hPa, e 12,2 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2012 às 12:57)

Sigo com 19,6ºC , nortada bastante forte.

A titulo de curiosidade,partilho aqui uma foto aérea  dos locais onde faço o habitual seguimento.


<script src='http://img825.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=locaisss.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript>

</noscript>


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2012 às 13:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sigo com 19,6ºC , nortada bastante forte.



É a nossa sina na região de Sintra, porque de igual forma, 21,0ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2012 às 13:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> É a nossa sina na região de Sintra, porque de igual forma, 21,0ºC.



Mesmo, não é so Sintra, o concelho de Cascais também tem muito vento, localidades como Pai do Vento ( o nome diz tudo), Alcabideche, Cabreiro etc, é Nortada a montes, e com uma intensidade brutal. Tenho um professor que está a fazer um estudo sobre o potencial eolico do concelho de Cascais, com a implementação de mini aerogeradores ( com 8 metros de altura), parece que o projecto tem "pernas para andar".


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2012 às 23:03)

Boas

Noite fresca,sigo com *16,1ºC* , céu limpo, vento moderado a forte.


----------



## F_R (29 Set 2012 às 23:25)

Mínima: 15,9ºC

Máxima: 25,1ºC

Agora: 19,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Set 2012 às 23:42)

Boa noite.

Actuais 16,8ºC, depois de máxima de *21,1ºC*.

Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte, humidade nos 85%, e pressão nos 1018 hPa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Set 2012 às 00:01)

*Extremos de ontem* MeteoPortela

T. Máxima: *22,7ºC*
T. Mínima: *17,1ºC *
___

Por aqui estão (~)17.5ºC, 17.6ºC na Portela (MeteoPortela), vento fraco, céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2012 às 11:33)

Bom dia

Temperatura mínima:*14,5ºC*
Temperatura actual:*20,1ºC*


----------



## Rainstorm (30 Set 2012 às 20:05)

Gostava só de perguntar uma coisa sobre um assunto que talvez não se enquadra neste tópico mas, é apenas pra saber porque é que as árvores aqui da minha região não se desenvolvem tanto em altura ou largura como as que observei na região de Londres!??
Será devido á humidade?


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2012 às 20:36)

Tarde agradável com máxima de *21,9ºC*, depois de mínima de *15,1ºC*.

De momento, 17,2ºC, em descida lenta, com 78% de humidade.

8,6 km/h de NNO (338º), e 1019 hPa de pressão. 

O céu apresenta alguns Cirrus.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2012 às 20:56)

Boa noite
A Temperatura máxima foi de *21,7ºC*.
Neste momento sigo com *15,8ºC* , vento  fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (30 Set 2012 às 22:45)

Olá 

Bom começo pela _*Sexta-Feira, 28*_:

Dia sem interesse nenhum idêntico ao anterior, céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado do quadrante norte, alguma chuva ao inicio da madrugada (2.1mm).

Máx: 19.7ºC
Mín: 14.6ºC

Ontem, _*Sábado*_, dia de céu pouco nublado/limpo, vento fraco/moderado do quadrante norte.

Máx: 22.2ºC
Mín: 13.5ºC

_*Hoje*_, dia muito agradável de céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco.

Máx: 22.8ºC
Mín: 13.3ºC

Sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco, 15.8ºC. Pressão a subir (Amanhã estará boa para calibrar o barómetro?)

Boa noite e até amanhã


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Set 2012 às 22:53)

Dia quentinho de céu pouco nublado ou limpo.

Por agora (~)17.5ºC, 17.3ºC na Portela (MeteoPortela), céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2012 às 12:04)

Ontem máxima bem agradável em Setubal 27,5ºC


----------

